# LIVE SmackDown (1/29): Is This The End?



## brxd (Aug 18, 2014)

Have a feeling Kane will win the casket match by interference from Bryan's next opponent, eg Sheamus or Rollins.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

:clap thread needed for tonight


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Tonight, Vince's dream comes true... He literally buries Daniel Bryan :vince5


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Still gonna watch even if it could be Orton-less


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

OMG at the thought of Kane losing and never being seen again. :mark:


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Chrome said:


> OMG at the thought of Kane losing and never being seen again. :mark:


Bryan will be losing cause Vince thinks it best for business but also to lead onto his amazing feud with the failed project Sheamus. YES!!!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I have to applaud WWE for their truth in advertising. Horrific casket match, indeed :clap


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

"Horrific Casket Match?" sounds about right. :clap


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

I wonder what Rollins will be up to because he supposedly has something to prove ?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Louaja89 said:


> I wonder what Rollins will be up to because he supposedly has something to prove ?


Hm eating a certain something....outta nowhere perhaps?

:creepytrips


----------



## GAD247 (Jul 9, 2014)

Chrome said:


> OMG at the thought of Kane losing and never being seen again. :mark:


This x 100000000.

Go away Big Red Wart.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Simply Flawless said:


> Hm eating a certain something....outta nowhere perhaps?
> 
> :creepytrips


I'm going to mostly be watching Scandal & Grey's Anatomy tonight, but I'd switch the channel so fast if I heard Randy came back. I always respected Randy but he's been gold these past few months. WWE should bring him back already.


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

Simply Flawless said:


> Hm eating a certain something....outta nowhere perhaps?
> 
> :creepytrips


I don't know what you mean . :rko2:rko2:rko2


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Olivia Pope said:


> I'm going to mostly be watching *Scandal & Grey's Anatomy* tonight, but I'd switch the channel so fast if I heard Randy came back. I always respected Randy but he's been gold these past few months. WWE should bring him back already.


:henry3

Ah you really mean 'Breaking Bad and Walking Dead don't you lol.


----------



## ImitationGame (Jan 17, 2015)

Olivia Pope said:


> *I'm going to mostly be watching Scandal & Grey's Anatomy tonight*, but I'd switch the channel so fast if I heard Randy came back. I always respected Randy but he's been gold these past few months. WWE should bring him back already.


Roman Reigns can't even draw his own fans.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

We can finally put the seemingly boring eternal feud between Bryan and Kane to rest once and for all!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Kane is going to win, sending Bryan into a journey of self discovery as he questions his very reason for being in his post injury world.


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Kane is going to win, sending Bryan into a journey of self discovery as he questions his very reason for being in his post injury world.


I heard the match was turned into a First flying wheelchair match . :troll


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Kane is going to win, sending Bryan into a journey of self discovery as he questions his very reason for being in his post injury world.


IF Bryan loses and comes back last he american dragon bad ass daniel bryan, then I'm all for that.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Undertaker return tonight during casket match?

:mark:


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> IF Bryan loses and comes back last he american dragon bad ass daniel bryan, then I'm all for that.


Imagine if that happens, and he just basically beats the shit out of Ziggler at Mania :sodone


----------



## RaheemRollins (Sep 15, 2014)

"We give the people what they want" :vince5 

Bryan v Kane, again... 

Wrestlemania... Daniel Bryan v Sheamus, again. 

:reigns2


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Can't wait to see Brock, Rollins tonight


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

#Justice4Axel


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> Imagine if that happens, and he just basically beats the shit out of Ziggler at Mania :sodone


He won't be coming back as the American Dragon guys, so lets stop dreaming, 

If he loses tonight its to take him off TV to make sure the crowd won't hijack Vince's golden boys time. Simple as. Take him off Tv, out of mind and out of sight.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Tonight we'll get a proper idea of just how "unpopular" Reigns is.

I have a feeling its a double edged sword, he's going to get ratings, but for all the wrong reasons, people tuning in to see another car wreck of a show.

Still I could be wrong. The true proof is in Reigns crowd reactions tonight, can't wait to see them.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

Marking for a smackdown........ 











FUCK YEAH


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

RaheemRollins said:


> "We give the people what they want" :vince5
> 
> Bryan v Kane, again...
> 
> ...


We don't like going to the well too often :vince3


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

Kane go to beat Daniel Bryan with help from sheamus.

rusev doing a promo on cena.

roman reigns beat big show by DQ.

Seth Rollins beat Dolph zigglers.

dean ambrose beat bad man Barrett.

Alicia fox and the Bella twins beat Naomi and Natalya and Paige in a 6 diva tag team match.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

So does Reigns get:

a) Unanimous boos?
b) Mixed Reaction?
c) Canned pops?
d) A genuine positive reaction?

What do you guys think?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

For some reason I think he's going to get cheered


----------



## CROOK-94 (Oct 7, 2010)

Smackdown is gonna be interesting.

Surely something is going to happen in this random casket match, i can't really see it being a normal casket match where one of them gets put in the casket cleanly... kind of expecting Sheamus or Orton to show up.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

THANOS said:


> So does Reigns get:
> 
> a) Unanimous boos?
> b) Mixed Reaction?
> ...


I think he'll get close to A, however beause of C it will seem like a B. Definitely not a D.


----------



## KastellsPT (Nov 20, 2014)

I expect this silly feud ends here. And then :sheamus 

Thrice in a lifetime fella :sheamus :vince$


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

http://www.examiner.com/article/cou...-during-daniel-bryan-s-casket-match-with-kane


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

Wwe issued the following :

wwe smack down air live tonight on syfy at 8 pm

New York and stamford , conn - January 29, 2015 - wwe smack down will air live on syfy tonight at 8 pm et/pt and will feature Daniel Bryan vs kane in the legendary wwe casket match as well wwe superstars including roman reigns,Seth Rollins and dean ambose and wwe divas Natalya,Paige and alica fox.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

THANOS said:


> So does Reigns get:
> 
> a) Unanimous boos?
> b) Mixed Reaction?
> ...


Roman reigns is likely get mix reaction.


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

Kane is going to destroy daniel bryan and beat him










Remember, Kane broke hbk's record and now he has 42 eliminations :grin2:


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*There's a twist to the match; You have to take out Dean's (Ambrose) body first before placing your opponent in.*


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Mixed reaction,he won't get a Rumble reaction for a while, and maybe never again if he can turn it around.

But is this two hours tonight? bummer, but I suppose they are filming, Superstars and Main Event also.


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

Is this going to be live on Sky sports tonight fellow British Islers?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

mr.socko2101 said:


> Is this going to be live on Sky sports tonight fellow British Islers?


two ticks, I'll check xx


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Of course the first week back in college Smackdown is live, y'know, when I have a fucking night class. :fuckedup

Hope I get out early.*


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Phaedra said:


> two ticks, I'll check xx


Yep, Sky Sports 4 @ 1am.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

First Smackdown I'll watch airing in years. Hope it's good. Also hoping Reigns gets boo'd out of the building.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Reigns could superman Punch all of ISIS and still fans won't cheer him:maury


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

He's going to get boo's. Who do you think most of those casual fans who were cheering for Reigns before the rumble's favorite wrestler is? :lol 

Everyone knows now that Bryan is again getting passed over for some guy WWE want instead of who they want. 

There aren't going to be cheers for this guy in any of the shows (Except the taped Smackdowns :lol)


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Looking forward to see if Reigns gets booed :banderas

Also, I am kinda somehow excited for the Casket Match. If there is one guy who can have a good casket match, it's Daniel f'n Bryan.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm gonna watch for the well deserved Reigns boos, and the Bryan match cause I enjoy watching good talent in the ring; I just wish that everything except for half of the talent wasn't complete bullshit; I already cancelled my network. I could be so much more into WWE right now if they made some changes. The company itself is the biggest heel on the roster.


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

Is this the end? Is this finally the fucking end between these Kane and Daniel Bryan matches? Oh well, hopefully they can make it interesting with the casket involved. 

I'm curious to see how the crowd reacts to Reigns, I'm guessing he'll get a mixed reaction.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

First Smackdown I have been excited for since Taker vs Ambrose. I guess because it feels like Raw as we didn't really get one this week.


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

Am i the only one not really bothered about an Orton return? 

Dunno, just found his act boring.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

"Is this the end? No This is the beginning. The world will never be the same."


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Molfino said:


> Am i the only one not really bothered about an Orton return?
> 
> Dunno, just found his act boring.


Ortons not retuning on the B show come on. He is an A+ player


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Molfino said:


> Am i the only one not really bothered about an Orton return?
> 
> Dunno, just found his act boring.


He should stay heel. Vince wants his top faces to be Reigns, Cena, and Orton. Fucking boring if you ask me.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Phaedra said:


> Mixed reaction,he won't get a Rumble reaction for a while, and maybe never again if he can turn it around.
> 
> *But is this two hours tonight? bummer,* but I suppose they are filming, Superstars and Main Event also.


You actually like 3 hour Raws? God fucking bless you.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

What are the odds of Bryan opening the show by putting over Reigns?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

TakeMyGun said:


> You actually like 3 hour Raws? God fucking bless you.


I do, I know it's weird lol. But it's time I specifically spend with my man, midnight markout session. We do live quite separate lives, we aren't in each others pockets despite living with one another, and I suppose three hours just prolongs it. Yeah I'm a sap lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

JTB33b said:


> What are the odds of Bryan opening the show by putting over Reigns?


I think it will start with Bryan. Get the crowd on your side at the start to ease Bryan chants at Reigns' segment.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

i don't even care if reigns gets booed or not anymore, the WWE is already getting the wheels in motion for a ziggler vs bryan match and they won't be assed to change the main event again. they simply don't want bryan in that spot and will always fight against it.

as for his reaction tonight (if he's on the show). i think it will be nothing like the philly crowd and at most he'll get 40% booed or the crowd will be lukewarm to him like they were since he's been feuding with big show.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

SVETV988_fan said:


> as for his reaction tonight (if he's on the show). i think it will be nothing like the philly crowd and at most he'll get 40% booed or the crowd will be lukewarm to him like they were since he's been feuding with big show.


Why does anyone doubt the hugely negative reaction he WILL get? I am positive he'll be torn apart.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

THANOS said:


> So does Reigns get:
> 
> a) Unanimous boos?
> b) Mixed Reaction?
> ...


Got to go with Mixed


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

DudeLove669 said:


> Why does anyone doubt the hugely negative reaction he WILL get? I am positive he'll be torn apart.


because fans give up easily, and the reigns segment from RAW was fairly praised on twitter. last year's batista protest was a very rare exception of persistance but the circumstances are slightly different now. bryan and ziggler are already successfully starting the diversion by campaigning their match together.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

You also have to factor this show is in CT, after a massive storm. I live here and its not exactly fans who are that hardcore. I'm sure Reigns will get some boos but like Philly? No chance.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

SVETV988_fan said:


> because fans give up easily, and the reigns segment from RAW was fairly praised on twitter. last year's batista protest was a very rare exception of persistance but the circumstances are slightly different now. bryan and ziggler are already successfully starting the diversion by campaigning their match together.


To be honest i just want to see relentless boo'ing as a protest to just how unready this guy is for the role. 

I don't care if WWE take him out of the spot or not at this stage. Mania will be hilarious if he is 1 vs 1 against Lesnar. 

The chants will be brutal. Not one person will boo Lesnar because he is leaving. At least when he shows up he entertains us.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Louaja89 said:


> I heard the match was turned into a First flying wheelchair match . :troll


Kane is undefeated in those matches.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

I've not watched a Smackdown since the times of Hey Playa lets make this a tag team match!


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

The hate on Reigns...

He probably wont get huge boos like he did in Philly. Its a different location, probably different fans. Maybe not full of smarks this time.

Its been a long time since I watched a full episode of Smackdown but i'll give it a try tonight. I just hope that this will be the end of Bryan vs. Kane forever. WWE sure knows how to wear feuds out with the match after match after match after match then injury then back to match after match after match with each other.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Korvin said:


> The hate on Reigns...
> 
> He probably wont get huge boos like he did in Philly. Its a different location, probably different fans. *Maybe not full of smarks this time.
> *
> Its been a long time since I watched a full episode of Smackdown but i'll give it a try tonight. I just hope that this will be the end of Bryan vs. Kane forever. WWE sure knows how to wear feuds out with the match after match after match after match then injury then back to match after match after match with each other.


It really isn't just smarks who have a problem with Roman Reigns winning. If the guy gets anything resembling a cheer tonight and i don't mean when he walks through the crowd.. but when he wrestles or cuts a promo or whatever he does then I'll be astonished.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

REIGNS GOT BOO'D ON MAIN EVENT LOL


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

TakeMyGun said:


> REIGNS GOT BOO'D ON MAIN EVENT LOL


It'll be worse in person :lol he was just on the big screen.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Marrakesh said:


> It'll be worse in person :lol he was just on the big screen.


That's not Reigns; that's a picture of Reigns!


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

TakeMyGun said:


> REIGNS GOT BOO'D ON MAIN EVENT LOL


:banderas


----------



## Chriswin8 (Feb 25, 2014)

Nothing like some live mid-week booing, I've always said that.


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

Lazyking said:


> You also have to factor this show is in CT, after a massive storm. I live here and its not exactly fans who are that hardcore. I'm sure Reigns will get some boos but like Philly? No chance.



Spoilers from Main Event:




> * Roman Reigns is shown on the big screen but there's mostly boos from the crowd.
> 
> 
> 
> wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2015/0129/589028/live-spoilers-for-this-week-wwe-main-event/


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

We all know Reigns is gonna get booed. What im looking forward to seeing is if he can handle the heat and prove everyone wrong or will he crumble under the pressure.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

TakeMyGun said:


> REIGNS GOT BOO'D ON MAIN EVENT LOL


YAS


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Marrakesh said:


> It'll be worse in person :lol he was just on the big screen.


How bad was the booing? Maybe the WWE will pull an audible and turn him heel. I don't know why they're keeping him face if this is gonna be the reaction from this point forward.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

JoMoxRKO said:


> We all know Reigns is gonna get booed. What im looking forward to seeing is if he can handle the heat and prove everyone wrong or will he crumble under the pressure.


*Chorus of boo's ring out -

I'm just out here to decl....- DECLARE ! *Pauses and squnits eyes* :reigns


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

:lol


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Olivia Pope said:


> How bad was the booing? Maybe the WWE will pull an audible and turn him heel. I don't know why they're keeping him face if this is gonna be the reaction from this point forward.


I've no idea i was just reading the spoilers and assuming :lol. I kinda feel bad for the guy that they've fed him to the wolves but i am enjoying partaking in the banter of it all :lol 

He's gotta go heel soon though, no doubt about it.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

TakeMyGun said:


> REIGNS GOT BOO'D ON MAIN EVENT LOL


They probably wanted to see so now they won't show Roman on Smackdown, or ready with cheers in the speakers.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

TakeMyGun said:


> REIGNS GOT BOO'D ON MAIN EVENT LOL


ah bummer


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

Turn him heel now. Don't let it run because it could destroy the guy. Turn him heel. An arrogant, badass heel who doesnt give a fuck.

By the way where can I watch this tonight. I dont think its live in the UK


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

JoMoxRKO said:


> We all know Reigns is gonna get booed. What im looking forward to seeing is if he can handle the heat and prove everyone wrong or will he crumble under the pressure.


This^^


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Seeing the WWE eat shit is a precious joy in life.


----------



## Chriswin8 (Feb 25, 2014)

Sky Sports 4 has a Smackdown starting in about 5 minutes, I think its that pal.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

TakeMyGun said:


> REIGNS GOT BOO'D ON MAIN EVENT LOL


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

TheLooseCanon said:


> They probably wanted to see so now they won't show Roman on Smackdown, or ready with cheers in the speakers.



No, they're going to have Big Show interfere in the main event and beat down Daniel Bryan 2-on-1, then Roman Reigns comes out and makes the save and helps Daniel Bryan beat Kane and have Bryan shake Reigns' hand afterwards.


----------



## Chriswin8 (Feb 25, 2014)

The_Great_One21 said:


> Turn him heel now. Don't let it run because it could destroy the guy. Turn him heel. An arrogant, badass heel who doesnt give a fuck.
> 
> By the way where can I watch this tonight. I dont think its live in the UK


Sky Sports 4 has a Smackdown starting in about 5 minutes, I think its that pal.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

time to make Regins #1 heel in the company. WWE always wins


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

I honestly don't know why I'm gonna watch.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

I really really want Cena and Reigns in a ring together, I feel like if they do anything from now on it would just be a major boofest.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

The_Great_One21 said:


> Turn him heel now. Don't let it run because it could destroy the guy. Turn him heel. An arrogant, badass heel who doesnt give a fuck.
> 
> By the way where can I watch this tonight. I dont think its live in the UK


It's on Sky Sports 5 at 1 in the morning I think.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Stone Hot said:


> time to make Regins #1 heel in the company. WWE always wins


Reigns should attack Bryan on RAW and blame him for the backlash he's getting.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm booing Reigns sitting on my couch.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Sol Katti said:


> I honestly don't know why I'm gonna watch.


The fuckery, my child. The fuckery.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Why have they booked a guy with a broken neck in a casket match?


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Sol Katti said:


> I honestly don't know why I'm gonna watch.


The live banter that'll take place in this thread, that's why.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> time to make Regins #1 heel in the company. WWE always wins


go away heat is not heel heat
if that were true X Pac would be the biggest heel of all time in the WWE.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Rémember the days when Smackdown used to be good


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

SHIRLEY said:


> Why have they booked a guy with a broken neck in a casket match?


So when they kill him it's really easy to dispose of the body.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I cane here to boo Reigns and chew bubblegum and I'm all out of bubblegum.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Pyro again cooooool


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

gay catchy generic rock is still better for rastlin than gay not catchy rap.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wow, can't say I've seen the Smackdown intro in a long time.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*So my professor let us out early from my night class and I come home to find out the cable's out.

:fuckthis

*


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

lol Roman Show match


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

One of the most hard fart rivalries.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Did you guys hear boos there for Reigns?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Another Reigns/Show match. :ugh2


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

They are going to have Big show vs Reigns? lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Time for Vince to bury daniel Bryan literally.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Big Show and Reigns :ti
Again :ti


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

yes yes yes what a way to start Smackdown!!!!!


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

Seriously. What happened tot he days of the crowd taking signs.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

boos for roman already. theyre fucked if they stick with him


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

'Sufferin Succotash, Reigns Won' sign.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Natecore said:


> I'm booing Reigns sitting on my couch.


I'm holding my sign up on my couch

'Reigns is really really bad BELEEE DAT'


----------



## The.Great......One (May 29, 2014)

HAHA FUCK YEH ROMAN GOT BOOOED


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Eden in that dress :done


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:lmao Sufferin'succotash sign


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

does anyone a link for a stream?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Really... Reigns vs. Big Show again? It's getting worse than Sheamus vs. Show.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Do we really need a 20 minute promo from Triple H?


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

They want the fans to get behind Reigns so they put him in a match against Big Show :aries2


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:garrett


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

Chrome said:


> Another Reigns/Show match. :ugh2


They're doing everything in their power to make him look like shit apparently. His promos, his booking, the big show feud...


----------



## P.H. Hatecraft (May 3, 2013)

He is gonna hurl insults at us.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

They botched the wm sign shot. Lol.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

checkcola said:


> Do we really need a 20 minute promo from Triple H?


yes, he thinks we do


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Olivia Pope said:


> Reigns should attack Bryan on RAW and blame him for the backlash he's getting.


I think WWE expected the backlash, so they ain't going to panic over the next few months, if it gets worse then maybe but right now its a little Knee jerk reactions by many on here.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Sufferin Succotash Reigns won ... i think we have a contender for best sign of 2015 already lol.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

I can't wait to see it either Byron.

.

..

...


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

HHH Trollin'


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

"We don't like being told what to do." Setting up for trolling.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

You know it's going to be a good show when Big Show and Kane are in the two main events.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

hahahaha HHH trolling the smarks


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

subtle ...very subtle hhh.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

lol


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Fuck off, Hunter.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

HHH is reading Vince's lines verbatim. lol.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

HHH with his predictable shot at fans zzzz


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

the million subs is deceiving. Its because they just added the UK so of course they will go over one million. They wanted to get one million just in the US and failed.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

HHH with that jab!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

HHH the true best in the world at what he does


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

HHH trollin:trips2


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

I've got two words for ya: Sufferin' succotash!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Boos already when he mentions the Rumble. :lol


----------



## Chriswin8 (Feb 25, 2014)

WELCOME TO MONDAY NIGHT RAW :trips5


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:maury:maury


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Listening to Triple H, you would think he was a proud papa bear babyface


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

borderline face promo from him, cool.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

WWE, always last one to the party.


----------



## Jhunt (Dec 13, 2014)

It's sad Hunter is probably crying inside, you have to give the man some credit, he does put up with Vince's maniac and delusional booking.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

HHH a face? WTF


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

cheap pop


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

RyanPelley said:


> Really... Reigns vs. Big Show again? It's getting worse than Sheamus vs. Show.


Big Show/Sheamus was one of the best feuds of the past years.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

HHH is trolling. Love it. I'll watch Grey's later tonight.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Markus123 said:


> HHH with his predictable shot at fans zzzz


LOL. I can´t believe some fans still watch that every week, when they slap you in the face like HHH just did.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

HHH in full troll mode :lmao


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

Vince trying to take shot at the NFL. :lmao


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

HHH trying to get crowd away from the heat.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ok then.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

triple h can never decide whether he is heel or face


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

HHH IS GOAT


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Just mentioning "Royal Rumble" got a boo.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I see that Hunter is out there to fuck with everyone.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

So Triple H turned face again?


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

I see what you did there HHH.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Well yes HHH the WWF did, they had the steriod scandal which shrinks balls


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

wtf? :lol


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

this is going to go down as the most watched Smackdown in probably a decade!


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Geeze, I hate HHH.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

WWE dropped the ball on Bryan, asshole!


----------



## HollywoodCleveland (Dec 7, 2014)

You're welcome Triple H. Its a pleasure to spend my $9.99 with you guys.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

LOOL BOO.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Since when is it called the Royal Rumble Event?


----------



## Gametoo (May 22, 2014)

Who cares about the old shit Sting?


----------



## chopperdudep (Nov 18, 2014)

Anyone have a stream that works?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

HHH getting booed for saying the Rumble was spectacular


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao HHH smirking when they boo.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:lel

Triple H


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Shocked he hasn't thrown out a brass ring comment yet.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> WWE dropped the ball on Bryan, asshole!


two years in a row LOL


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

:lol BOOOO


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

HHH with that Roman Reigns promo "The Roy... Royal Rumble".

BELEE DAT . :reigns


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

HHH put over the Triple Threat to get some cheers, lol.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

HHH is an incredible speaker, He really can grab the crowds attention like a boss, whether hes talking about balls or not.


----------



## FireCena555 (Dec 24, 2014)

Triple h is boring me now.


----------



## Chriswin8 (Feb 25, 2014)

THE ROYALA RUMBLE hahahaa boooooo


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Talk about Roman, dumbass


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Sufferin'succotash, Triple H burying the lead


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

HHH botched his line, means he's clearly not ready :side:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

never let anything like that in your life since last years RR


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

This show feels weird... I like it.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Cleavage said:


> HHH botched his line, means he's clearly not ready :side:


A man who once regularly asked "Are you ready?"


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh fucking end this.
Fuck.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Thought he was trolling for a second and he was talking about the controversy of Axel never being eliminated.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

Triple H trolling.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Still boooooing.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

CT is always mixed. I've attened plenty of shows there


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

HHH is playing up the controversy.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Big Show & Kane being in the final four still pisses me off.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Wow not showing stills of the ppv huh?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Spinning it


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Looks like Philly will never get a WWE event again.


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Who allowed this promo to happen Jesus Christ?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

muted boos


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

We be trollin'


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

showing footage? wwe has completely shit on the prestige or their ppvs. they're devalued now


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

I honestly don't understand where the fuck they're trying to go.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

I hope he addresses the Curtis Axel controversy.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

HHH the Spin Doctor :HHH


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

still love the look on Rocks face at all the boos


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

4 man had to eliminate Rusev last year, this year only just one. Had to make Roman look strong I suppose.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

You know looking at that ending to the Royal Rumble again for the first time. 

Some of you guys must be smoking crack. 

That ending was awesome.


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

Mixed reaction.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Those boos


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

BOOOOOO


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

hahahahahaha its mixed


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Wow he got a pop..


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

Mixed reaction


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

"Lively crowd here tonight!" :reigns


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Reigns' music is louder than I remember.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Definitely don't miss Lawler


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Awful reaction...


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

The reaction is mixed. Not complete boo's for Roman.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Let me guess, announcement will be Rollins vs. Cena #875895 Somehow


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This dude has to change his look. What the hell are they hiding with him?
Oh. A lot.


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

Yep, mixed reaction. Was kind of expecting it.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*All the fangirls cheering, all the fanboys booing. :jericho2

Smfh, crowd, letting me down with all your female hormones.*


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Turn heel and get away from the Lesnar match!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

i love how the music is so loud and the crowd volume is so low


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

I kinda expected the boos to be louder.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

somebody mute this jabroni


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

Roman got mostly a pop...


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

just as predicted, roman's reactions are mixed.

wwe is truly doomed, since they'll look at this as a positive


----------



## FireCena555 (Dec 24, 2014)

HHH is gonna bring back the Corre lol


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

This crowd is booing everything i love it Maggle


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

mixed mixed mixed yes yes yes


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

Reigns could be a fucking awesome heel.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

And there you have it folks. He got a pop on the first show out. 

Story's over.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Don't do it!!! Think about your family!!!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:grin2:


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Hey Bryan marks, it sounds like Michael Cole is in your corner. :cole


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Sounds like more boos then cheers


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

BOOOOOOO!!!!

And they said he wasn't going to get booed. :jordan4


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Please shake hands. Please shake hands.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Lol he's still getting booed it seems


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

You know who doesn't get mixed reactions? Daniel Bryan. He gets cheered.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Heel


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

as soon as he picks up the mic everyone that cheers boooo's :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Might want to turn Roman's mic up.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Olivia Pope said:


> The reaction is mixed. Not complete boo's for Roman.


It was mixed. 

25% boos
25% cheers
50% silence


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Holy hell, they are still booing. Lol.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Yup, not total heat, but still like 80-20 heat. Amazing, he needs to turn heel by Mania.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

its not mixed anymore lol

the best he will ever do is the 50/50 cena split.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

:lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Watching Smackdown right now, and Reigns is getting booed hard. Damn, this is even worse than I thought.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And it gets shittier.
I can't :lmao


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

60% boos 40% cheers

Fact


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

Come up with something new pls.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Oh no? What are you talking about Cole. The match was announced. It's no surprise.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

It's just hard to take this fucking shit serious though. Please be a fast match.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Roman looks nervous as fuck, 'badass' :lol


----------



## pjc33 (Sep 6, 2009)

Tournament at Fast Lane for Roman Reign's Mania title shot....


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

Oy.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Well at least this match is first, we don't have to worry about seeing it later on.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Dean vs Seth vs Roman vs Brock please.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And now a Big Show match. A real reason to boo.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

but...but they wont boo Roman outside of Philly....:lmao


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

:lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

ShowStopper said:


> Watching Smackdown right now, and Reigns is getting booed hard. Damn, this is even worse than I thought.


Everyone on this thread is watching Smackdown....


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

TaylorFitz said:


> It was mixed.
> 
> 25% boos
> 25% cheers
> 50% silence


The first pop was mixed

The segment *was not*


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Stone Hot said:


> 60% boos 40% cheers
> 
> Fact


Lend me that device you used to calculate that:bryanlol


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

How the fuck was that a mixed reaction? Booed as fuck.


----------



## The.Great......One (May 29, 2014)

Crowd is 80% boos and 20% cheers for Reigns


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Big Show vs Roman Reigns?

Kane vs Daniel Bryan?

Damn Ive always wanted to see these matches. Once in a lifetime ladies and gents.


----------



## P.H. Hatecraft (May 3, 2013)

Is Reigns in denial or is he deaf? He doesn't see any controversy?


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> 60% boos 40% cheers
> 
> Fact


More like 90% B 10% C on my speakers...


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

You have really fucked up if you can get a Smackdown crowd to boo you. Any reaction from a Smackdown crowd is a rarity.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Dean vs Seth vs Roman vs Brock please.


What about Bryan


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

More boos than cheers, so it seems. Damn, he should turn heel asap.


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

:lol So it's not just Philly like the genius Vince McMahon predicted, huh?


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Damn dat reaction for Reigns :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> 60% boos 40% cheers
> 
> Fact


more ike 75 boos and 25% cheers


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Man the hate is real. People said that he wouldn't get booed but damn Cena gets more cheers than Reigns.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Stone Hot said:


> 60% boos 40% cheers
> 
> Fact


Yeah, um...no. Not even close.


----------



## JSmark (Feb 25, 2014)

30% boos 20% cheers 50% indifference


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Roman Reigns vs. Fat Slow best of seven series :Jordan

The fans should chant "we want divas" during that match. Make it clear that nobody wants to see this match ever again.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Dammit smarks.. Stop buying all the tickets just to boo Roman..


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm really curious now to what all this controversy means and what he will announce that will shake WWEs foundations. Fuck I can't wait.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Oh goody! Reigns vs big show! 

Bullshit, this should be the main event


----------



## ImitationGame (Jan 17, 2015)

Stone Hot said:


> 60% boos 40% cheers
> 
> Fact


You: 100% stupid, 0% smart


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I wonder why WWE never went ahead with that Roman/HHH that they were building towards during the summer.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Smackdown thread about to hit Raw thread numbers.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Big announcement on RAW To put an end to the controversy. Hmmmm.....


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Big Show's reaction is like the air being sucked of the arena


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

I knew there were going to be people saying this is a "mixed reaction" :lel

Reigns marks never disappoint.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sol Katti said:


> You know who doesn't get mixed reactions? Daniel Bryan. He gets cheered.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Meh, they'll probably do an against-all-odds storyline for Reigns thats intended for us to root for the guy. Starting with Big Show tonight


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

birthday_massacre said:


> its not mixed anymore lol
> 
> the best he will ever do is the 50/50 cena split.


Na he's not over enough with the kiddies to get 50% cheers.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

finalnight said:


> Everyone on this thread is watching Smackdown....


And...?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Its still more boos but he got cheers. It was mixed stop denying


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Turn heel. Heel Roman vs Face Brock. :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

WhyTooJay said:


> :lol So it's not just Philly like the genius Vince McMahon predicted, huh?


And there is a reason why they moved this show to CT instead of keeping in boston.
Because it would be much much worse in boston and they thought CT would minimize the booing, which it did. The booing would have been much worse if this was in boston.


----------



## HelloLadies1482 (Dec 3, 2014)

The cheers you heard were scattered women screeching.


----------



## The.Great......One (May 29, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> more ike 75 boos and 25% cheers


WTF are you listening to? he's almost being universally booed on that show.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> its not mixed anymore lol
> 
> the best he will ever do is the 50/50 cena split.


That's why I really want them to feud now, the older crowd reaction might even move toward favoring Cena, but either way the crowd reactions would be something


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Think the announcement is that Seth Rollins will announce he will cash in at Mania to make it a triple threat?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

kariverson said:


> I'm really curious now to what all this controversy means and what he will announce that will shake WWEs foundations. Fuck I can't wait.


John Cena to replace Roman at WM.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Cosmo Kramer said:


> What about Bryan


Sounds like they are forcing him in a Ziggler match.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Yeah, at this point Roman could only hope for a mixed reaction.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

powerhouse fpalm


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Well I'll be damned, looks like Rollins is being added to this match ... but I can think of a certain sociopath that is owed a title shot who isn't going to be happy with a triple threat ... fatal fourway folks?


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Solf said:


> I knew there were going to be people saying this is a "mixed reaction" :lel
> 
> Reigns marks never disappoint.


95% boos 5% cheers is still mixed damnit:vince7


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

ShowStopper said:


> Yeah, um...no. Not even close.


nope. Still more boos but he got cheers and it doesn't matter the match is staying


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

At least they gave Reigns his old attire, that colored stuff was bad.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Is that a "let's go Roman" chant?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well, they wanted another Cena.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

Lets Go Roman chants exist now


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

kariverson said:


> I'm really curious now to what all this controversy means and what he will announce that will shake WWEs foundations. Fuck I can't wait.


probably how the Rock helped him win the RR and maybe even how Curtis Axle never made it to the ring.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

JSmark said:


> 30% boos 20% cheers (*15% added by WWE)* 50% indifference


I love to watch at the crowds sit on their hands in dead silence and you´d think the Seahawks just did the Packers dirty from the noise you hear.


----------



## JSmark (Feb 25, 2014)

too many cheers, such a pussy crowd


----------



## The.Great......One (May 29, 2014)

Let's go roman chants from vaginas lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

mixed is far too generous


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

"Let's go Roman" chants. Nice for him, bad for the product.


----------



## Alphy B (May 15, 2014)

lets go roman roman sucks chants


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

LET'S GO ROMAN!/ROMAN SUCKS!

It has begun. :lol


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm hearing some Roman chants in those boos


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

Literally the only people cheering Roman are horny girls who get heated when looking at him.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

It's a reflection on roman, king.


----------



## ImitationGame (Jan 17, 2015)

LOL

Women: let's go Roman
Men: Roman sucks


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

That forced shit on commentary.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Just turned it on stream and saw the advert about February being free. Yeah, count me in again but I'm most definitely out afterwards because they get no money from me.

Good to hear the Reigns boos are very much alive.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

JamesK said:


> Dammit smarks.. Stop buying all the tickets just to boo Roman..


But smarks don't spend money on the WWE....


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Jerry lawler gets worse and worse


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Stone Hot said:


> nope. Still more boos but he got cheers and it doesn't matter the match is staying


Alot more boos. Maybe 80/20. And I could careless if the match is staying or not. Not my company that I have to be embarassed by the main event at the biggest show of the year.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Olivia Pope said:


> Is that a "let's go Roman" chant?


and a roman sucks chant


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

Here's the RAW announcement:

"Screw you, Reigns is going to Mania anyway"


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

This feud had no good moments. Killed poor Roman.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mixed reaction my ass lol.


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

No King I thought they were booing because they wanted him to win...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The.Great......One said:


> WTF are you listening to? he's almost being universally booed on that show.


I was being kind.

He got a pop for the first few seconds then got booed and a small mix of cheers.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Cole acknowledged Reigns' "mixed reaction"


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Olivia Pope said:


> Is that a "let's go Roman" chant?


Yep.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

that is a reflection on roman dumbass


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I really dislike Big Show matches.


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

God damn is Roman a fatass under the vest? He seems to get winded so easily.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

thingstoponder said:


> At least they gave Reigns his old attire, that colored stuff was bad.


Just wait he is going to have seasonal color changes to go along with his cena like mixed reaction


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

How could they boo da look? :reigns2


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

at least the announcers are acknowledging the crowds mixed reactions, and upset because they wanted someone else to win. Not because they hate Roman.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Start chanting "Daniel Bryan" in every Reigns match.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Who cares about the crowd reaction .

This is the same dumb audience that chants "This is awesome!"


So annoying. 

I miss the Attitude Era audience.


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

Hilarious that some of you are claiming he got booed. It was clearly mixed.


He still needs to turn heel though. Perfect chance. Say the fans turned on him, be fucking badass, then eventually when they start cheering like heel for him again like they were not long ago he can be face again.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Why is Big show still employed HOLY FUCK!


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

This is a disgrace to CT! Look at those Cena fans in the front row fpalm

Roman Sucks! Chants!? Haha :lmao I forgive them


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

OMG this match sucks. IT SUCKS!!!!!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Well, at least they mentioned he got a mixed reaction right off the bat. Think it took them nearly a year before they started mentioning that Cena was getting a mixed reaction back in his early days.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Now he's getting the Cena "Let's go Cena, Cena sucks." 

I'm calling it now: @ Mania, Reigns will probably get "Fuck you Roman" chants.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Reigns is getting a better reaction than Bryan will.


----------



## The.Great......One (May 29, 2014)

STFU cole, everyone wanted Bryan to win the rumble, some people my ass.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

"Some people think that Daniel Bryan should won the RR"... Some people... SOME PEOPLE, MIGGAEL!?


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

It took Cena several years before he got mixed reactions.

It's taken Reigns less than a year.

:ti :ti


----------



## NinjaCPU09 (Aug 25, 2011)

Is the crowd always this quiet on Smackdown? It's like I'm watching a mid-card match with the pop/boos


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

This dreadful asshole is going to main event Mania? Cole is getting over the "mixed reaction" Cena 2.0 lol.


----------



## Chriswin8 (Feb 25, 2014)

Are you booing me or yelling booourns?


----------



## muttgeiger (Feb 16, 2004)

one good way to limit boos is to wrestle big show. You can still hear the boos but it is pretty apathetic. I'd prob cheer for a shoe if it was wrestling big show though.


----------



## Firefighter9050 (Apr 16, 2014)

They are trying so fucking hard to put Reigns over right now on commentary...... You can tell this company knows they stepped on their dick.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Markus123 said:


> and a roman sucks chant


He's cheered then booed. I still think Reigns should be turned heel to make the best of this. I'm surprised the WWE is actually acknowledging the backlash. They usually no sell.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

X Spectrum said:


> Here's the RAW announcement:
> 
> "Screw you, Reigns is going to Mania anyway"


'we will put Reigns in a 8 on 1 handicap match, he has to win to keep his WM main event'

ReignswinsLOL


----------



## JSmark (Feb 25, 2014)

The commentary looooooool wow fuck me, if you're not retarded the commentary will do nothing but add to the hate towards roman, fuck that bullshit.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

All the people looking forward to Trips announcement 
It's going to be Axel vs Roman Reigns :trips5


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Crowd doesn't even care enough to chant "Roman sucks" in response, it's pretty much just a never-ending groan. Not that a Big Show match was going to help things anyway.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Cleavage said:


> at least the announcers are acknowledging the crowds mixed reactions, and upset because they wanted someone else to win. Not because they hate Roman.


its going to turn into people hating Reings just like what happened to Batista.

The harder they push Reigns the more he will get booed.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

All of WWE corporate headquarters is probably in the crowd to provide the lets go Roman chants


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Roman with that midcard reaction. what an embarrassment for the company


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Thank god Roman went back to his old attire instead of that black with color sticking looking like a broke Hardy


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

They seriously can't have Roman in the main event at mania, I'm already bored by this match


----------



## The.Great......One (May 29, 2014)

El Capitano said:


> It took Cena several years before he got mixed reactions.
> 
> It's taken Reigns less than a year.
> 
> :ti :ti


Taken him one day to be exact :ti


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Damn dat reaction. 

Ladies & gentlemen, our next WM main eventer. fpalm


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

ImitationGame said:


> LOL
> 
> Women: let's go Roman
> Men: Roman sucks


That sounds so familiar


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

The controversy is fans don't like the booking, how does Triple H address that in a storyline way? My head hurts.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

The_Great_One21 said:


> Hilarious that some of you are claiming he got booed. It was clearly mixed.


They are still in denial its going to be mixed every time they are not in a smark city or at WM


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *So my professor let us out early from my night class and I come home to find out the cable's out.
> 
> :fuckthis
> 
> *


You're not missing shit, Reigns vs Big Slow. I wish my cable was out


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

If there point was for viewers to change the channel, then mission accomplished.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Chrome said:


> Well, at least they mentioned he got a mixed reaction right off the bat. Think it took them nearly a year before they started mentioning that Cena was getting a mixed reaction back in his early days.


Nothing beat this:


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

At least it took Cena as WWE Champion to get into a feud with Jericho and Angle to get to this point... Holy crap, this started soon.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

LETS GO ROMAN! ROMAN SUCKS!


Yep John Cena 2.0


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

NinjaCPU09 said:


> Is the crowd always this quiet on Smackdown? It's like I'm watching a mid-card match with the pop/boos


SD crowds are heavily edited. The crowd volume is super low volume.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

The crowd has attempted to start like 5 Daniel Bryan chants but they all seem be getting sucked in the black hole of entertainment and fun called big show :Jordan2


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Reigns isnt getting a mixed reaction its 99% boos for fuck sake.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Olivia Pope said:


> He's cheered then booed. I still think Reigns should be turned heel to make the best of this. I'm surprised the WWE is actually acknowledging the backlash. They usually no sell.


I was expecting a mixed reaction, over with females and kids not over with 'smarks', that's all John Cena needed.


----------



## WWE_Ultrastar (Jun 7, 2011)

Hopefully this announcement involves a shake-up of the title match. It needs to be, any singles match involving Roman Reigns is gonna stink the joint out and not fit to main event Wrestlemania.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cena set the footprint for the modern day face of the company and it's shittyness has now carried over to the next era.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

muttgeiger said:


> one good way to limit boos is to wrestle big show. You can still hear the boos but it is pretty apathetic. I'd prob cheer for a shoe if it was wrestling big show though.


Him and Kane are like Honey, I grew the X-Pac!


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

Everyone in this thread complaining about Reigns but still watching live :jordan4


They're not gonna change shit :jordan4


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Reigns skipped the "talented and awesome and pretty damn popular" Cena phase and went straight to "Let's go Roman!" "Roman sucks!"

fpalm*


----------



## P.H. Hatecraft (May 3, 2013)

I like how Roman Reigns fans are relieved that he isn't getting boos, only mixed reaction and indifference! As if that is better.


----------



## superscfcWWE (Jul 26, 2011)

NinjaCPU09 said:


> Is the crowd always this quiet on Smackdown? It's like I'm watching a mid-card match with the pop/boos


probably because the talent on show are mid carders in a ME feud


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Why are they advertising Smackdown being on Thursdays when we're watching smackdown on Thursdays right now????


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

checkcola said:


> The controversy is fans don't like the booking, how does Triple H address that in a storyline way? My head hurts.


"You don't like the main event I got to words for ya"


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Brock's gonna fucking kill him.


----------



## The.Great......One (May 29, 2014)

still getting booed? HAHAHAHa


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

The point being, he clearly isn't over as a babyface like other guys are.

Look at a guy like Ryback, he was getting hazing chants for quite a while and shook them.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

I sincerely hope Reigns rises to the occasion just to spite all the jackasses jumping on his case when he's done nothing wrong.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Has there ever been a Big Show chant?


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Poor little underdog Reigns getting "dominated" by Big Show. Just let him put in more offense. He isn't Ziggler.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Sazer Ramon said:


> You're not missing shit, Reigns vs Big Slow. I wish my cable was out


Turning off your TV also helps. :troll


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Still a better seller than Cena.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

thegockster said:


> They seriously can't have Roman in the main event at mania, I'm already bored by this match


just wait until he is champion for over a year


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Big Show submission expert. dat shooter


----------



## iKingAces (Feb 24, 2014)

Kids: "Lets go Roman!"
Everyone else: "Boo!!"


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Townes Van Zandt said:


> #Justice4Axel





finalnight said:


> Why are they advertising Smackdown being on Thursdays when we're watching smackdown on Thursdays right now????


cause some WWE fans still might not be aware :ti


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

hou713 said:


> Everyone in this thread complaining about Reigns but still watching live :jordan4
> 
> 
> They're not gonna change shit :jordan4


I'm in the thread and not watching. Gotta keep up for a D Bry sighting before the main event. I've long ago changed the channel.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

I genuinely can't see how Brock is going to carry this sack of shit


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Cosmo Kramer said:


> Has there ever been a Big Show chant?


There's been a 'Thank You Big Show' chant.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Holy botch.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

P.H. Hatecraft said:


> I like how Roman Reigns fans are relieved that he isn't getting boos, only mixed reaction and indifference! As if that is better.


better than all boos which i what you wanted


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Head... scissors... sort of.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

that was fucking pathetic


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

That was not a great move. LOL


----------



## The Buryer (Sep 22, 2012)

Lol at all you desperate fucks in denial. The boos aren't heavy, he just had "let's go roman" chant too. The cancelled Raw has played well in their favour.

There is absolutely no need to turn him heel.




El Capitano said:


> It took Cena several years before he got mixed reactions.
> 
> It's taken Reigns less than a year.
> 
> :ti :ti


Fail post. Cena had nothing but boos and fuck you chants when he was getting pushed.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

lol stupid


----------



## wwefan4life619 (Jan 27, 2015)

that was horrible


----------



## The.Great......One (May 29, 2014)

OMFG HE FUCKED THAT UP SOOOO BAD :ti


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

Ok that looked awful.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

The worst part is that the dude flat out sucks in the ring, not whether he gets booed or cheered. I don´t even have a comparable guy. He makes guys like Hulk and Warrior look like Bret and Shawn. If he did Warrior´s entrance he´d pass out before entering the ring.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Apparently Axel wrestled on ME and the fans chanted "Rumble Winner!" 

:Jordan

Beautiful.*


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

RenegadeTG07 said:


> I sincerely hope Reigns rises to the occasion just to spite all the jackasses jumping on his case when he's done nothing wrong.


Same here.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Chrome said:


> Well, at least they mentioned he got a mixed reaction right off the bat. Think it took them nearly a year before they started mentioning that Cena was getting a mixed reaction back in his early days.


Nah, it was closer to 3 months or something. The boos started really picking up when he started feuding with Angle, specially after Unforgiven after which they did everything to try tone it down from having Angle attack Maria, introducing Daivari as his manager and having him bash the troops (making no sense after years of praising them as the American heroes). "Cena sucks" chants started taking over and by the time 2006 came around, they had to acknowledge it. Surprisingly, Cena's first comments in response was "To all those drinking haterade, you can kiss my ass".


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

wtf was that :lol


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Big Show paying homage to Kurt Angle ...


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Reigns is so winded he's botching moves. That apron dropkick sucked


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

What was that....?


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Arcade said:


> Turning off your TV also helps. :troll


Ah, Thank you, Sir


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

His leg is hurt and his instinct is to throw a dropkick. Terrible psychology.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Roman looks blown up again fpalm


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Yup, not total heat, but still like 80-20 heat. Amazing, he needs to turn heel by Mania.


the 20% are the kids

the boos are getting louder though


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Big show throwing himself over the top rope:mase


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Big Show basically just jumped out of the ring


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Cosmo Kramer said:


> Has there ever been a Big Show chant?


yeah back in 1999


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

END THIS SHIT. BOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## CenaNuff123 (Jan 26, 2014)

Reigns is getting booed vs the fucking Big Show :ti


----------



## Aecen (Oct 1, 2013)

Man Big Show just being tossed around in and out of the ring. Reigns so strong.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Roman Reigns is no-selling that leg injury :ti

Did Roman even have a Leg injury!?


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

The cheers for reigns sound like young kids and girls.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Is he gased?


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

ElTerrible said:


> The worst part is that the dude flat out sucks in the ring, not whether he gets booed or cheered. I don´t even have a comparable guy. He makes guys like Hulk and Warrior look like Bret and Shawn. If he did Warrior´s entrance he´d pass out before entering the ring.



Lol..


How I miss the Warrior.


----------



## Firefighter9050 (Apr 16, 2014)

YOUR NEXT WWE CHAMPION GUYS LOL


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Sounds like to me that the females are cheering for Roman while all the others are booing lol


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

This is lousy.


----------



## Jhunt (Dec 13, 2014)

They have to add Bryan to the main event, or Rollins, although I would like for him to cash in after the match, this is bollocks.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

You know, if he throws someone a different way, the Samoan drop looks like an AA.


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Why is this match going over 10 minutes?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Big Show has better cardio than reigns


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

This blue just screams mid card show.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

RenegadeTG07 said:


> I sincerely hope Reigns rises to the occasion just to spite all the jackasses jumping on his case when he's done nothing wrong.


It's not so much Reigns we really hate, it's the position that 'the authority' aka Vince put him in. They basically told us all to fuck off and we are finally doing the same thing.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

That group of females in the crowd that keeps chanting lets go roman is pissing me off.


----------



## The.Great......One (May 29, 2014)

Roman is dead.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

DudeLove669 said:


> His leg is hurt and his instinct is to throw a dropkick. Terrible psychology.


I noticed that too. :lol


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

Reigns' reception tonight says it all. Only a few people give a fuck about him. Most can't even be bothered to boo. He's just.....there. They've chosen Big Show as his opponent because he's one of the few superstars who the fans care less about than their new golden boy.

Sometimes WWE need to stop covering up that the fans don't like someone, and instead focus on _*why*_ the fans don't like them. How can thousands of fans, even casual fans, see something that the WWE higher ups cannot?


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Leg is hurt.

Jumps for a Superman punch


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*No, seriously, does Roman have asthma or a cardiovascular issue or something? I'm not even trying to be funny or mock him, but the dude gets winded SO easily.*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

NastyYaffa said:


> Sounds like to me that the females are cheering for Roman while all the others are booing lol


Typical.


----------



## The Buryer (Sep 22, 2012)

The ladies love da man. women demo = $$$$

Vince aint backing out because of bunch of marks.


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

Just end this match. It's so terrible.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so his ankle his hurt so he jumps on it for the superman punch LOL
his ring psychology is awful


----------



## djkhaled (Mar 30, 2014)

that big thing of spit that landed over reigns head hahaha


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

This match looks like is in slow motion


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

They're not saying BOO they're saying Oooo.. DAMMIT..! :vince


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Reigns just spit on himself....


----------



## CenaNuff123 (Jan 26, 2014)

Crowd are cheering Big Show. So fucking funny, he doesn't even get cheered vs Cena :ti


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

This match is embarrassing


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

I honestly thought that Big Should would pin him.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Sufferin'succotash! The boos are getting louder as the match gets worse


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Big Show cheered after the chokeslam lol!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Nice Superman punch to the arm.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

he really does suck


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

What does that doofus look like in the blue t-shirt second row.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Reigns keeping up Royal Rumble winner trends by getting gassed within 10 minutes.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

The loud BOO during his OOOOOOAHHHH :lmao


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

lol this guy is gonna be in the main event at wrestlemania. i see potential in reigns, but it's about 2 years too soon for this monster push. it's bryan's time now. that's what the people wanted, that's what would have made sense.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

Pop for the Superman Punch and Spear


----------



## JSmark (Feb 25, 2014)

I dunno if it's my tv but there seems to be more cheers now, such a pussy crowd


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Thank god Brock is a force of nature, going to have to carry the match.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

When Roman did his roar the crowd Roared with him. That his you cant see me


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

What a performance by Roman Reigns :cole


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

When Cena was pushed, he was ready and capable of having a good match with the right guy. 

Roman... just sucks.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

There are a lot of folks cheering. The crowd didn't eat him up. He survived. I still hate this feud with Big Show.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

I swear only horny women who get off to romance novels are cheering Reigns.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Well that was.....akward


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

what a performance :lmao


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

Reigns potential with the casuals is undeniable, WWE is just fucking him up so much though.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What a match :lmao


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I'll roll if nothing gets added to WM main event. 

I want to know how long will these boos go on. Will it be summerslam and the crowd still be booing. 


Will the Bryan marks/fans eventually stop watching wrestling? 



Will they start tuning into TNA? :bron2


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

are they really going to have their wrestlemania main event bomb like this?


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

DAMMIT BOO!

CT YOURE BETTER THAN THIS!

I GUESS ALL THE KIDS SHOWED UP TONIGHT! fpalm


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Wow, he is gassed as fuck, and how he drops Big Show was fucking awful. Cena at least really lift him when he does the AA in Big Show.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Worse thing is we're getting this match again at Fast Lane.


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

How much better is Raw with Booker without King, much much better.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Decent match by both men.


----------



## iKingAces (Feb 24, 2014)

Were those piped in cheers? :ti


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Are they pumping in those cheers or are they genuine, I honestly can't tell?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

the way some of you are pissed about the ankle injury and selling by Roman is hilarious, you guys act like he's the only wrestler to ever do it


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

I don´t understand why Show still works and takes so many bumps. He´s smart and funny. He could just do commentary. Maybe he´s scared of his weight gain.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Lmfao I don't care if Reigns is cheered or booed, dude is still green as fuck and undeserving of his spot.

And he's still coming off as a full of himself douche, which is just fucking hilarious.*


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Look, you nutbags are going to disagree til your blue in the face, but when that spear hit, it was a face pop. Not the biggest, but facts are facts, and that was a face pop. 

Sorry guys...


----------



## Ghost of Wrestling (Jul 28, 2012)

They cover the boos with audio cheers?


----------



## superscfcWWE (Jul 26, 2011)

genuinely one of the worst wrestling matches I have ever witnessed.

Reigns gets tired so quick, the pair of them must have botched 7/8 times, just ugly to watch.

Still can't believe DA LOOK is gonna go over one of the greatest just to get shat on


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> When Roman did his roar the crowd Roared with him. That his you cant see me


that is a huge BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

God Vince,shut the fuck up.


----------



## The Buryer (Sep 22, 2012)

Now its more cheers than boos. He won over the crowd.

Fail marks.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Fuck Vince


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Olivia Pope said:


> There are a lot of folks cheering. The crowd didn't eat him up. He survived. I still hate this feud with Big Show.


Yep. Thus was a good city for him. Denver this monday shouldn't be that bad


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Good God Almighty good God Almighty what did they do to that man's eyebrows??????


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

McMahon looking like he had some work done


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Shitty match and Vince looks like he's dead.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Vinny Mac giving me Holiday Heart teas.
Dem eyebrows.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Let's be honest though, Big Show is the one that sucks the most.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Was Reigns having a seizure at the end? :ti


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Yeah, that fucker isn't out of touch. Yeah sure.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Olivia Pope said:


> There are a lot of folks cheering. The crowd didn't eat him up. He survived. I still hate this feud with Big Show.


Yeah, BELEE IN DAT, my friend. :bo


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

FUCK YOU VINCE.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

But man, Roman is so gassed


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

"We haven't seen the last of Big Show"
Damn you Byron!!


----------



## The Buryer (Sep 22, 2012)

Vince with that big fuck you. :ti


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

The crowd getting into a Reigns and Show match?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

THANOS said:


> Are they pumping in those cheers or are they genuine, I honestly can't tell?


its live. plus theres lots of kids and women in the crowd Romans target audience


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

INB4 shit storm ensues when Bryan's career is buried


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

There must have been some serious cancellations. 1 milllion subscribers is the new 9.99.


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

Sol Katti said:


> Let's be honest though, Big Show is the one that sucks the most.


That doesn't say much


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

lol @ the organ music


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Booed or cheered........He shouldn't be in the ME at Mania.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> It's not so much Reigns we really hate, it's the position that 'the authority' aka Vince put him in. They basically told us all to fuck off and we are finally doing the same thing.


They're not doing this to spite you though. They are pushing Reigns because they honestly believe he'll make them more money than Bryan. You may not agree with the decision, but it is their prerogative to do what they believe will best for their financial success.


----------



## P.H. Hatecraft (May 3, 2013)

> I want to know how long will these boos go on.


You ask this with a guy on the roster who has been getting booed for nine years now?


----------



## Chriswin8 (Feb 25, 2014)

Just a point on Big Show throwing himself out of the ring. 'What a manoeuvre' :vince3


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

Smackdown crowds are terrible 99% of the time.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

So people have been able to mooch for 2 FREE months and the paying subscriber gets JACK SHIT? fpalm


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Have Bryan lock Kane in, Bryan snaps and lights coffin on fire. Kane disappears for a while, then comes back In 98 attire for a retirement run.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Shitty match and Vince looks like he's dead.


Well that's a start


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

wkc_23 said:


> FUCK YOU VINCE.


:lel


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Let's hope for the sake of the rest of us mutual Roman/Bryan fans that both of their terrible feuds with their respective monsters are over.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

I really liked that match.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Srdjan99 said:


> "We haven't seen the last of Big Show"
> Damn you Byron!!


Big Show's like that giant turd that just won't flush. Also LOL at Cole calling him a "major superstar." Show hasn't been relevant since '08 when he feuded with Mayweather.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Calling Kane The Master of The Casket MAtch is a joke when he is 1-1.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Cleavage said:


> the way some of you are pissed about the ankle injury and selling by Roman is hilarious, you guys act like he's the only wrestler to ever do it


They are just still bitter/butt hurt over Royal Rumble, so they are going to nitpick every little think Roman does. 


Hell has no fury like a woman scorned

or a Bryan mark slighted.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Since when is big show a major superstar?

Oh, I guess since he kod ambrose wyatt and ziggler


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Sol Katti said:


> Let's be honest though, Big Show is the one that sucks the most.


Big show and Kane needs to get off our TVs worse than anybody


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

TakeMyGun said:


> I really liked that match.


You must also have a scat fetish that you really like.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Vince looks sickly. Either way, I'm glad they got the Roman stuff out the way. Now I can watch my other shows.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

DudeLove669 said:


> Smackdown crowds are terrible 99% of the time.


this is a raw crowd dont forget and the reason SD crowds suck is because they are EDITED when they are taped why dont people understand that.


----------



## iKingAces (Feb 24, 2014)

MEMS said:


> Look, you nutbags are going to disagree til your blue in the face, but when that spear hit, it was a face pop. Not the biggest, but facts are facts, and that was a face pop.
> 
> Sorry guys...


Those were obvious piped cheers. Stop it, bro. The crowd didn't cheer that loudly while he was coming out nor did they cheer that loud after he hit the spear. Once his music hit did that pop come out of the "fans" (speakers).


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I want a Dean match


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

calling bray wyatt to be In the coffin and attacking kane so he can start his feud with undertaker


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

TakeMyGun said:


> I really liked that match.


I got another.

:vince5


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Have Bryan lock Kane in, Bryan snaps and lights coffin on fire. Kane disappears for a while, then comes back In 98 attire for a retirement run.


How about this be his retirement run and he goes away after tonight. What in the hell could he offer now, you can't even say "well put the mask back on him" because they already did that.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Bryan will open the casket, Undertaker is in it, sits up and chokes Bryan. WM 31 Bryan vs Taker
BOOK IT DAMMIT!:vince5:vince5


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

DudeLove669 said:


> Smackdown crowds are terrible 99% of the time.


I hope this is the case. This would explain it though, adults buy Raw events more while children and women buy Smackdown.


----------



## wwefan4life619 (Jan 27, 2015)

do not ever, ever, ever, let those two wrestle again...... EVER!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

YES Reigns won clean. Can we please move on from anymore Reigns vs Bigshow matches! bringing him back and feuding with Bigshow was the worst thing for him. They've had 3 matches already..

& there were boos tonight but like i expected he's not getting the Batista treatment everywhere. A good percentage of the crowd still had no interest in boo'ing him. Horrible match to give him to test the audience with though. They are playing up his mixed reactions A LOT. Cole mentioned it, they've mentioned it both on Raw and Smackdown and HHH will speak more about it Monday too. I wonder we're theyre going with this.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Was that match really that bad? I thought it was pretty good.


----------



## skynetwins1990 (Nov 3, 2014)

YOU DON'T GET A BIGGER WIN THAN THAT


YOU HEARD IT


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

Just give us Ambrose


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm sorry that is not Mania main event material.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

lol at Reigns selling like a boss comparing to a certain guy in wrestlemania...


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

Not this did you know shit


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

RenegadeTG07 said:


> They're not doing this to spite you though. They are pushing Reigns because they honestly believe he'll make them more money than Bryan. You may not agree with the decision, but it is their prerogative to do what they believe will best for their financial success.


Pretty much, that's why I don't hold it against them. I always use that argument about attempting to appeal to what is considered popular in a country that shits on anything related to pro wrestling. WWE knows who & what makes up their engine but they're thinking about who is gonna replace Cena.

I mean it's bullshit but that's what they want to do.


----------



## mezomi (Jul 13, 2013)

Honestly, that match was okay for The Big Show being involved. You all are over reacting.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

Jesus Christ. That match wasn't that bad. This forum has almost become impossible to post on with all the Reigns hate. Yeah, he sucks and shouldnt be where he is. But people calling that match one of the worst ever and complaining about psychology? Jesus.


----------



## The Buryer (Sep 22, 2012)

"He's gassed!" "He's green" "He's not ready"

Translation : "Oh man, Roman's getting really popular, crowd's not booing enough! I gotta do something, so I'll go and downplay him on the internet."


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Arnold vs. Lesnar


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

and now Moneygrabinator.


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

Man they're not going to do a single original thing on this show are they?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

My knee fucking hurts, but lets do this apron dropkick.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Piped in chants
Gassed


Man these threads are going to be unbearable. Would you assbags grow up, grow a sack, and shut up and enjoy the show. 

Or go dry hump your ROH DVDs.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

iKingAces said:


> Those were obvious piped cheers. Stop it, bro. The crowd didn't cheer that loudly while he was coming out nor did they cheer that loud after he hit the spear. Once his music hit did that pop come out of the "fans" (speakers).


fpalm


----------



## braajeri (Aug 19, 2013)

Lesnar manhandles Show in 30 seconds. Reigns barely beats Show in 10 minutes. Reigns beats Lesnar.

Yeah...no.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

How much better 2002 would have been if not only the NWO returned in January, but Macho Man came back, with his '99 Madness persona (since Hogan was still using his Hollywood gimmick) ?




WrestleMania X8 main event could have been. 

Hollywood Hogan vs Stone Cold
Macho Man vs The Rock


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Zarra said:


> Just give us Ambrose


....as Reigns' Mania replacement. Book it that Reigns is afraid and giving it to his 'brotha'.


----------



## wwefan4life619 (Jan 27, 2015)

hope they insert Rollins into the title match think HHH was hinting at it. cause Roman vs Brock who gonna call and dictate the match with those two will be complete train wreck


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

damn ambrose, that was brutal


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

Its hilarious seeing how desperate you haters are hahahaha

Literally everything he does you lot are bitching about. Its funny as fuck.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Fred Spoila said:


> Not this did you know shit


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Wow Paige. That was just so funny.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Billy Gun and Road Dogg looked two seconds away from a bro kiss, but I'm sure they'll say no **** after it.


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

Wasn't this shown on raw?


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

These fucking imitations are cringeworthy


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Reigns is already crashing and burning and it's still only January.

:ti


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

lol 

why the filler, guys you've not had a live wrestling show all fucking week, come on to fuck.


----------



## superscfcWWE (Jul 26, 2011)

Paige >


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan shouldnt be main eventing smackdown over Roman. Cena would be going last, why not Roman?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Kofi's AHNOLD impression is pretty good. bama


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

2 hours. Give us matches.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

IDONTSHIV said:


> I'm sorry that is not Mania main event material.


Thats why Big Show is not in the main event of WM


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

BrutusIsNotMyName said:


> I hope this is the case. This would explain it though, adults buy Raw events more while children and women buy Smackdown.


It's always the case. Smackdown, Main Event or Superstars have always been for people who aren't invested in the product and just want to see a live event or for Children who drag their parents along.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

HHH still needs to get his revenge on Arnold


----------



## ImitationGame (Jan 17, 2015)

The Buryer said:


> "He's gassed!" "He's green" "He's not ready"
> 
> Translation : "Oh man, Roman's getting really popular, crowd's not booing enough! I gotta do something, so I'll go and downplay him on the internet."


He's getting so popular that most of the crowd is booing him. Reigns marks are geniuses.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Those impersonations were something else. Not good though.


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

I wish the wwe was that good of a product now.


----------



## CenaNuff123 (Jan 26, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> My knee fucking hurts, but lets do this apron dropkick.


:ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> My knee fucking hurts, but lets do this apron dropkick.


*Compare that to Rusev who literally made himself cry and wrestle an entire 12 minute match against Swagger on one leg and improvise his finisher and limp around on his leg for the next several weeks.

LOLWTF

God, Rusev would have been a better pick, legitimately.*


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rollins getting cheers :lol

He's the real MVP.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Here come's a real talent.

:rollins


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:rollins


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Seth Metal 

YASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


:rollins


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

Thanks god it's Seth


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Phaedra said:


> lol
> 
> why the filler, guys you've not had a live wrestling show all fucking week, come on to fuck.


It beats the RAW replays that they usually fill up SD with.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Seth motherfucking Rollins.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Seth about to steal this show like he does every show.


----------



## The Buryer (Sep 22, 2012)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Bryan shouldnt be main eventing smackdown over Roman. Cena would be going last, why not Roman?


Roman's main eventing mania.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

better reaction than reigns.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Seth is on. He's must see TV for me. I'm glad I didn't change the channel just yet.


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

Rollins had a better reaction than Reigns when his music hit. :|


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Save us, Seth!


----------



## Ghost of Wrestling (Jul 28, 2012)

Now that's real cheers for Seth Rollins


----------



## Allsportsrgreat+ (Jan 29, 2014)

Rollins wit dat baby face pop

:rollins


----------



## The.Great......One (May 29, 2014)

gamegenie said:


> How much better 2002 would have been if not only the NWO returned in January, but Macho Man came back, with his '99 Madness persona (since Hogan was still using his Hollywood gimmick) ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...












DAT POP FOR ROLLINS DOE


----------



## CenaNuff123 (Jan 26, 2014)

Biggest, most hated heel in the business Rollins got a bigger pop than Reigns :ti


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

I want Rollins vs Ambrose at Mania.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The perfect douche voice. He's everything.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Seth, you didn't put that dagger there; that's just a tattoo.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

The real future face of the company Seth Motherfucking Rollins


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Seth is the fucking man :rollins


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Guys just picture that brief case he's carrying is a guitar that says "Slap Nuts" instead of "Money in the Bank". 



Jeff Jarrett 2.0 :rollins2


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Rollins > 


(except swagger)*


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

Orton?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Mr. Seth Rollins the one who is really getting the golden push.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Give us bubba!


----------



## P.H. Hatecraft (May 3, 2013)

Oh yeah? Cain Velasquez made Lesnar his bitch.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

J&J pointing at Seth :lol


----------



## ImitationGame (Jan 17, 2015)

I dislike Rollins but even he is more over than Reigns and he's a fucking heel.


----------



## superscfcWWE (Jul 26, 2011)

Rollins v Ambrose please


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Reign Marks: He wasn't booed and his match was excellent

Everyone else: He was booed and his match sucked


This is going to be fun for the next few weeks.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

Orton

Nvm


----------



## The.Great......One (May 29, 2014)

Orton?
EDIT: NVM this is fine too


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

UGH hwy Ryback and not Ambrose

this fucking company


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Well I'm glad they didn't do an Orton return like that.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Dat bulge though. :rollins


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

I thought Orton was coming out.


----------



## CenaNuff123 (Jan 26, 2014)

Oh my god, fuck off Ryback. We want Orton.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Rollins has improved so much in the past year. He's one of the best talkers and one of the best in ring guys.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Thought Dean was coming out


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

and here comes Goldberg. 


Goldberg and Jarrett, tonight on Thunder!!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Silly me for thinking Smackdown would be good this week.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

:deanfpalm


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

So Rusev cost him the win then, maybe not :lmao


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

Oh, Ryback...

Those two dicks do my head in, they add nothing to Seth.


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

Please don't feed Seth to Ryback.....


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

TaylorFitz said:


> Well I'm glad they didn't do an Orton return like that.


That would have been awesome


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Speaking of dudes having to carry lumbering goofs, time to go to work Seth.


----------



## skynetwins1990 (Nov 3, 2014)

So how long will seth keep the briefcase? How long did edge keep it. I actually wouldn't mind seeing Seth cash in at Wresltemanina.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

LOLRYANREEVES


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Perfect for Orton to come in there.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

We want Ziggler!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Ryback vs Rollins? :hmm:

lolwat

lol rusev v. ryback scrapped
lol this company *


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Fucking thought that was Kahli music for a second


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

:ti Rowan


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo (Mar 30, 2014)

wtf is this?


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Man Ziggler's pop.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

DudeLove669 said:


> It's always the case. Smackdown, Main Event or Superstars have always been for people who aren't invested in the product and just want to see a live event or for Children who drag their parents along.


Though the people at Smackdown originally were suppose to go to Raw due the snow storm(which wasn't that bad)

CT always mostly mixed though, as I said


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

A knee right in the back. 
He's the best :lmao


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Oh ffs do we have to keep these 3 together fpalm


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

ziggler vs rollins makes sense to me for Wrestlemania


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*I'm not a massive fan of Ziggler, but his pop is the type of reaction your soon-to-be top face SHOULD be getting.*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

wait did Mercury just win a tug of war by himself against Ryback and Dolph :ti


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Crowd not even booing Seth beating their asses. Get Ziggler out there, so we finally get some heat on Rollins. :grin2:


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

LOL what the fuck was the point of that?!?!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That was just straight up filler right there.

:damn


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

Why are Kane and Big Show still on my TV in 2015.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

What the fuck was that segment? :maury


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

Kane is so boring.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

skynetwins1990 said:


> So how long will seth keep the briefcase? How long did edge keep it. I actually wouldn't mind seeing Seth cash in at Wresltemanina.


He kept in from April 2005 to January 2006.


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

What the fuck am i seeing


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Now if this was the old WWF, Vince McMahon would have came out yelling. "What the hell is going on here". 

"Seth Rollins who the hell you think you are!". :vince


"Dolph Ziggler, who the hell do you think you are?!". :vince


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Seriously....Eric Rowan might be the worst character is wrestling history. He's Doink bad.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I wanted Randy so fucking bad right there.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I think Kane's getting off on this.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

GET OFF MY TV KANE!!! NOBODY LIKES YOU


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Kane about to rub one out on a casket. Great.


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

I really hope Bryan doesn't lose this one.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Fuck off Kane with your awful hair style.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Can they stop inviting Kane to stuff after this match? Fuck, he's really devaluing his career which was all kinds of awesome for about 8 years.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Kane's promo. the fuck?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Kane is suffering from the electro-shock effects that afflicted Goldust.


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

This promo gives me second hand embarrassment


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

THUMPTHUMPTHUMPTHUMPTHUMPTHUMPTHUMPTHUMPTHUMPTHUMPTHUMPTHUMP


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

thump thump thump thump thump thump thump thump thump thump thump thump thump thump thump thump thump thump thump thump thump thump thump thump thump thump thump thump thump thump thump thump thump thump thump thump thump thump thump thump thump thump thump thump thump thump thump thump thump thump thump thump thump thump thump thump thump thump thump thump


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Grats Rollins and Ziggler, six man tag at Mania. You win.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Casket Match at Smackdown should be interesting.


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

Kane is very underrated when it comes to promos...


----------



## Jhunt (Dec 13, 2014)

Kane's best impression of a Tommy Gun, only on Smackdown.


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

MEMS said:


> Seriously....Eric Rowan might be the worst character is wrestling history. He's Doink bad.



Please Doink as heel was badass.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

there's no escape from having to watch kane every week for the rest of our lives it seems.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

:deanfpalm Wow, fuck this


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Oh......THIS is why I don't watch smackdown :maury


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

The_Great_One21 said:


> Why are Kane and Big Show still on my TV in 2015.


This.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Corporate Kane y u with a coffin. Do my taxes. Corporate Kane


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

The devil's favorite demon, the devil is into lame wrestlers


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

*cuts to audience' showing a girl shaking her head and looking at her phone.


----------



## The Buryer (Sep 22, 2012)

WWE should book Kane Vs Bryan for wrestlemania just to make the marks cry.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

that promo.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

The river Styx doesn't lead to eternal Hellfire, Kane. It leads to the Underworld. It has swamps and crap too. :woah


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Undertaker's got to retire Kane's career if the opportunity comes soon enough.


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

That was just a random reason to have Rollins, Ziggler and Ryback on the show.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

:clap Kane


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm quickly realizing why no one watches Smackdown.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

:wall This show


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Phaedra said:


> I wanted Randy so fucking bad right there.


Word.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

A Cena slut shaming promo incoming!


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Oh god not these 2 clowns


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Kane is not the same anymore. So depressing :mj2


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

So wait he's the Devils favorite demon now?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Has he forgotten he´s Corporate now?


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

Kane: Blah, blah, blah, i'm hyping the casket match that no one wants to see, blah, blah, blah, i'm setting up for when I lose yet another match.

Here come the penny champions.


----------



## Ghost of Wrestling (Jul 28, 2012)

Seriously, they wasted Seth Rollins with that stupid segment...
And now I finally agree Kane need to retire


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*:jay

Gimme a Swagger filler match WWE for the love of god.*


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Now the Usos. They're really trying to throw this show in the shitter


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

This is so bad I'm getting the urge to watch 2 girls 1 cup instead. At least that would be more fun than this.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Usos? Restroom break.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

once again the usos fpalm


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Naomi :durant3


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sol Katti said:


> The river Styx doesn't lead to eternal Hellfire, Kane. It leads to the Underworld.


:clap


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

What the fuck, that promo took me back to 2010 with those Kane promos with the music playing in the background. :lol


----------



## The Buryer (Sep 22, 2012)

Did Lawler just laugh after that serious Kane promo? wtf?


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Corporate Kane y u with a coffin. Do my taxes. Corporate Kane


Devils Favorite Accountant


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Naomi's booty bama4


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

The Attitude Era would have never went to a commercial when Sable came out. 


How the hell they going to go right to a commercial when Naomi come out.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

NO! NOT CENA!!! I REALLY DONT WANT TO HERE MY HOME STATE CHEER FOR THIS GOOF!!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Gettin kinda bored of the Usos tbh.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I swear to fucking god, if this match is against The Miz ... I AM GOING TO SCWEAM AND SCWEAM UNTIL I'M SICK!!!!!!


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

The Buryer said:


> Did Lawler just laugh after that serious Kane promo? wtf?


Didn't we all?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I swear if this is USO's/Miz's for the 39 time i actually might turn this off


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Ham and Egger said:


> What the fuck, that promo took me back to 2010 with those Kane promos with the music playing in the background. :lol


When he was WHC?
Don't remind me of that :allen1


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *I'm not a massive fan of Ziggler, but his pop is the type of reaction your soon-to-be top face SHOULD be getting.*


Consistently the biggest face pop over the last 6 months. 

Talk about getting screwed over. He's got a bigger beef than anyone.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The Buryer said:


> Did Lawler just laugh after that serious Kane promo? wtf?


That wasn't a serious promo. If you were right next to Kane when he finished you would have laughed in his face.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

BrutusIsNotMyName said:


> NO! NOT CENA!!! I REALLY DONT WANT TO HERE MY HOME STATE CHEER FOR THIS GOOF!!


They boo'd the hell out of him when hhh said his name


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Titus O'neil is probably currently being punished by Vince for not making it over the top rope in time for the fastest elimination record, just so Vince could make fun of him every year after that. I hope Titus said fuck you to the man and botched it on purpose.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Watch out Daniel Bryan for the THUMP THUMP THUMP THUMP THUMP THUMP THUMP THUMPS!


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Usos and Naomi are three of the most boring wrestlers in the company right now.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Phaedra said:


> I swear to fucking god, if this match is against The Miz ... I AM GOING TO SC*W*EAM AND SC*W*EAM UNTIL I'M SICK!!!!!!


Apparently you'll become a baby as well.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

gamegenie said:


> The Attitude Era would have never went to a commercial when Sable came out.
> 
> 
> How the hell they going to go right to a commercial when Naomi come out.


comparing Naomi to Sable :done


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Chrome said:


> Gettin kinda bored of the Usos tbh.



LOL took you long enough.


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

Was a bit suprised how bad the boo's still were for Roman at the start. Hartford seemed like a pretty safe city.

Was a smart move on their end to put him against big show, someone the crowd hates big time, but it didn't help too much, but it was encouraging to see him get anything positive at that point.

However the fact still stands when your top heel, gets the same reaction as your babyface theres a big issue.

Pretty interested to see HHH's announcment on RAW though. Reigns Heel turn? :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Team Cat :mark:


----------



## CenaNuff123 (Jan 26, 2014)

Oh yay Cesaro and Kidd jobbing again


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Phaedra said:


> I swear to fucking god, if this match is against The Miz ... I AM GOING TO SCWEAM AND SCWEAM UNTIL I'M SICK!!!!!!


My Mam always says 'scweam and scweam until i'm sick' :serious:


----------



## manic37 (Apr 8, 2014)

Kane>>>>>>>>>>>>>Uso's.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

A Kidd match? Sweet.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lets go tyson chants bama


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

With no Raw, they still find it necessary to fill up majority of this with filler!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I always LOL at NXT finding time for entrances but WWE can't find time for them.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Just give Cesaro and Kidd the belts now IDK


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Fuck the Usos


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

cavs25 said:


> When he was WHC?
> Don't remind me of that :allen1


But it gave us the hilariously awful Edge/Kane feud.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Kidd/Cesaro no longer Rosebuds?*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Uso crazy.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

@WWECreative_ish 4m4 minutes ago

When we say Us, you say So...what else is on? #SmackDown 

:lol


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

Good win for Kidd.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Speaking of Tyson, I added him to my WWE '13 game. 






Who says you need to keep up with the lastest WWE releases.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Kidd with the win :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

holy fuck lawler


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

TYSON KIDD FUCKIN WINS!!


----------



## The.Great......One (May 29, 2014)

Tyson won? well fuck that was unexpected.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Tyson the gawd just slayed an Uso. :drose


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *Kidd/Cesaro no longer Rosebuds?*


they never were


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Holy shit the Usos didn't kick out of a finisher. :wow:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

If this means more Kidd and The Usos not facing The Mizs anymore, I'm for it.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Chrome said:


> I always LOL at NXT finding time for entrances but WWE can't find time for them.


cause they have to use that extra hour or 2 for more important stuff like Kane promos :ti


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Nice to see Kidd get a win there.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

:jbutler Kidd wins.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

I approve of that finish. The Kidd/Cesaro duo is shaping up to be something nice.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *:jay
> 
> Gimme a Swagger filler match WWE for the love of god.*


But he would lose it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Chrome said:


> I always LOL at NXT finding time for entrances but WWE can't find time for them.


I get the feel that we're lucky that this company finds itself to the right building week in and week out, nevermind something more detail oriented like getting entrances in.

:vince5


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Swiss Facts being pushed?!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Kidd vs Brock book it


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

It should be a crime to be as fine as Naomi is ...

Lucky Uso.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

More Kane and this music???? I can't do it.....


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Kidd and Cesaro are both amazing talents, but no random match up with Cesaro will compare to the RAs, ever.*


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

The show is revolving around KANE, FFS.


----------



## The Buryer (Sep 22, 2012)

Usos are like the Cena of the tag division, those two actually being there is far more damaging to the division. Their vanilla personality and boring stale characters are holding the division back.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Thank god this is the last Bryan/Kane match.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

so they're not going with the storyline where naomi turns on usos, and miz and mizdow win the titles? jimmy uso must've shot it down.


----------



## superscfcWWE (Jul 26, 2011)

ahh was wondering when we'd get a break been a good 5 minutes


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Ok but why are they using Cesaro's terrible theme? Tyson's is better plus ya know, he was the one who won the match. 

And wtf is Kane doing? He just needs to stop.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Champs always lose in non title matches, i thought you all knew that.


----------



## HelloLadies1482 (Dec 3, 2014)

Nattie looks good with Cesaro.


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

I can already tell I'm going to hate the Cena/Rusev promos.


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

Why do I have the horrible feeling Bryan is gonna lose that match


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

I seriously can't take Kane seriously anymore. He was trying so hard to cut a Undertaker type promo but came off sounding like a goof imo.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Smackdown confirmed as Bryan's show.he main events over Cena and Roman. :mark:


----------



## looter (Jan 27, 2015)

Sh*t show. This is for children under 12 yrs old.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> Thank god this is the last Bryan/Kane match.


:vince2


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

At least its only 2 hours.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

HelloLadies1482 said:


> Nattie looks good with Cesaro.


Cesaro's smashing that on the side.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

witchblade000 said:


> I seriously can't take Kane seriously anymore. He was trying so hard to cut a Undertaker type promo but came off sounding like a goof imo.


His look isn't helping him either. Hard to take him seriously when he looks like a pissed off tax attorney these days.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

MEMS said:


> Consistently the biggest face pop over the last 6 months.
> 
> Talk about getting screwed over. *He's got a bigger beef than anyone.*


*Nah, he doesn't.

There's other talent who could have been capitalized on who are younger, better in the ring, better on the mic, and who are less injury prone who got screwed over worse.

At least he's still relevant and has been and always gets tv time and has consistently been in major angles for about 3 months now.*


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

I’m going to be whining for Randy for the rest of the duration of Smackdown


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

It just looks so wrong.. Kane in a suit standing by a casket.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Raw was canceled and essentially became Smackdown... still a bunch of filler.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Zarra said:


> Why do I have the horrible feeling Bryan is gonna lose that match


I think he's losing it, to either bring on this shitty Sheamus feud or probably Big show, they need to kill his overness can't have Reign's been overshadowed.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Waiting for Ambrose..


----------



## manic37 (Apr 8, 2014)

Is it just me that Hunter has been the best performer tonight.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I feel bad for "hating" on Kane because of how long he's been in WWE and what a nice guy he apparently is, but it's time to go.


----------



## The Buryer (Sep 22, 2012)

witchblade000 said:


> I seriously can't take Kane seriously anymore. He was trying so hard to cut a Undertaker type promo but came off sounding like a goof imo.


That's because he never wins, unlike Taker who always wins. Its the Bray-wyatt-problem. Great promos, bad weak booking, no credibility.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Why was this match so short, and that Roman-Big Show match an eternity?

How is most of this show still filler? Didn't we lose an hour from no wrestling on Raw?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Hawkke said:


> It just looks so wrong.. Kane in a suit standing by a casket.


Well, his dad and brother were a pallbearer and mortician... Finally decided to join the biness.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Lana :lenny


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Please let Lana talk


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

Stupid car noises.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rusev about to get shovel'd... fpalm


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

The race car noises for Fast Lane :lmao


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Man, that Rusev confrontation with Cena was so awkward.


----------



## superscfcWWE (Jul 26, 2011)

only 1 more hour left then?


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

looper007 said:


> I think he's losing it, to either bring on this shitty Sheamus feud or probably Big show, they need to kill his overness can't have Reign's been overshadowed.


Will only make it worse as it will literally be WWE burying Bryan, they should know they can't bury Bryan.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

genesis of McGillicutty > Advent of Reigns.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I hope they start cheering for Rusev.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

:cole Roman Reigns is going to WM :fpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Lana in blue. Yes, plz.


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm inlove with Lana


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Rusev about to get shovel'd... fpalm


No doubt.


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

Lana reminds me of the woman from Femaleagent...

Fine as hell.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Oh Lana, Lana, Lana


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Bye Rusev, it was fun while it lasted! And most of all, bye Lana. It was great.. you both will be missed.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Rusev rarely speaking in broken English is more captivating and entertaining than Reigns promos LOLOLOL.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Undefeated streak bout to come to an end soon.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

There is one thing I like about Reigns, and it's a good one....

He's not John Cena.


----------



## manic37 (Apr 8, 2014)

Oh no Cena will be out in a minute.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Rusev vs Lesnar actually sounds pretty fapworthy.*


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Sorry Rusev your about to get buried :cena5


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Rusev cuts a better promo.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm kind of disappointed that WWE is going to skip the 

Rusev and Ryback feud. 

I'm certain Ryback can take Rusev. 


They don't need to feed him to Cena. This was only necessary when Ryback was on the injured list. 

Now that Ryback is back, feed Rusev to Ryback!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

USA more over than reigns


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Welp Cena I'm waiting for your jokes.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Did the crowd just say yes, when Rusev said I should be facing lesnar.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Give Lana the woman's championship, not the diva's.


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

Hope rusev destroys cena.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Rusev is so composed and looks so comfortable in the ring


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Rusev pretty decent here.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Technically rusev is somewhat right. He's kind of put in a face position


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Would love to hear Rusev say in his accent "John Cena is ******!"


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *Rusev vs Lesnar actually sounds pretty fapworthy.*


true that


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

ShowStopper said:


> I feel bad for "hating" on Kane because of how long he's been in WWE and what a nice guy he apparently is, but it's time to go.


And take Big Slow with him


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

John Cena is a loser. 15 time champion. :CENA


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Markus123 said:


> Will only make it worse as it will literally be WWE burying Bryan, they should know they can't bury Bryan.


They will take him out of action at least for a few weeks I think. But they will pull some tomfoolery tonight. After making him look bad at the RR sure why not piss off more fans by setting up a crappy feud to add fuel to the fire.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

tfw Rusev has better mic skills than 90% of the roster.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Rusev cutting a better promo than Reigns. 

I'd say he hovers right above Slater and right below Barrett.

:Jordan*


----------



## layeth87smack (Aug 4, 2010)

Rusev is awesome


after rumble promo where he interupts cena yelling in russian classic and hilarious


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

_*THE END OF RUSEV*_

It was fun while it lasted.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Even Rusev cuts better promos than reigns.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

reigns is gonna make cena more popular.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

New Day John Cena


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

i wish they let him talk without that bad accent


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

"John Cena sucks"


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I think I feel sick.. like I might go puke..


----------



## The.Great......One (May 29, 2014)

John cena sucks chants :ti


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Can't wait for Cena jokes about Lana's name backwards 8D


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

Cena gets a much much bigger pop than Roman...


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

GOAT promo from Rusev. "A man from the past" :lmao


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

The song chants becoming regular, awesome


----------



## HollywoodCleveland (Dec 7, 2014)

John Cena Sucks
John Cena sucks

Sing along everybody!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Cena is going to bury Lana as well :mj2


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

JOHN CENA SUCKS

I heard some singing again


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

:lmao at the crowd chanting "John Cena sucks" to his theme song.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

There's more pop here for Cena than Reigns. 



Did the Bryan marks and Cena fans teamed up? 



Those bastards. :bron2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RIP Rusev.

It was nice knowing ya, buddy.

:CENA


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Look everybody, it's the American Hero, come to save us from this, this evil, evil foreigner.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

lol at popping for Cena, what a retarded crowd.

Edit: WTF cheers with John Cena sucks chant with his theme? What a weird crowd.


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

I wish you guys knew what Rusev is saying in bulgarian :lol


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Jesus Christ cena shirt is actually hurting my eyes


----------



## Ghost of Wrestling (Jul 28, 2012)

John Cena Suck~


----------



## Jhunt (Dec 13, 2014)

John Cena sucks chants :banderas


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

You either shut your mouth or you'll get berried.. Oh wait, that's gonna happen anyway.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

John Cena's short shorts, part of the exclusive K-Mart "lil douchebag" collection.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So I either have to cheer for Cena or cheer for the guy that hates America.

Go Russia I guess.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Phillies3:16 said:


> They boo'd the hell out of him when hhh said his name


I heared a lot of cheers 

But he acknowledged it


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

mother Russia doesn't crush you, John Cena crushes you


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Love hearing the fans sing John Cena sucks to his theme lol.

And poor Rusev, about to be buried. Comedy gimmick incoming


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Hammertron said:


> i wish they let him talk without that bad accent


I think they're going to slowly transition out of the accent like Kofi.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Hammertron said:


> i wish they let him talk without that bad accent


*He IS Bulgarian, born and raised...he probably has a legit accent, just better English.

Also lel. Lelelelelelel nothing will compare to Rusev vs Swagger, nothing.*


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Rusev can deliver a better promo than Reigns and English isn't his first language...


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Kofi Kingston defeated Rusev. 


but as always they don't give a brotha his due. 




They have them grouped up in some lame New Day sucking.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

poor rusev is going to be buried by superman Cena at Fast Lane.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Gotta love when Cena gets all Yo Yo Yo on us.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Zarra said:


> I wish you guys knew what Rusev is saying in bulgarian :lol


Well, tell us!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Cena stroking his ego hard body.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I still pop every time Cena openly says he runs this place


----------



## manic37 (Apr 8, 2014)

Sol Katti said:


> John Cena is a loser. 15 time champion. :CENA


15 given to him on a plate, Rusev is a legit badass unlike John Cena.


----------



## The.Great......One (May 29, 2014)

OMFG Cena bringing kayfabe accomplishments into it and going all political and shit :ti


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Cena getting a little heelish today


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Weird that Cena gets more cheers than Reigns.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Wait, what?


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

fuck off, Cena.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

and this is why I can't ever root for fucking Cena.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

My boy rusev getting real heat! 

Enjoying it while I can, after cena beats him he goes on a slide out of wwe.

This time next year rusev will be jobbing left and right


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

"the face who runs the place". good catchphrase in my opinion. liking the promo.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Well, Cena is as corny as ever.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh FFS.. pubes and boobs and poopy is next I'm sure..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

If Cena "runs this place," that might explain why it sucks so hard.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

as least he's not doing the awe shucks , im john cena routine


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 2, 2013)

This feud is coming right out of Vince's sport's entertainment playbook. Go to any of Hogan's feuds in the 80's against foreign heels. But Vince isn't out of touch is he.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Zarra said:


> I wish you guys knew what Rusev is saying in bulgarian :lol


What's he saying?


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

the face that runs the place OH SHIT I CENA'S PISSED


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Here comes the jokes. This feud will be astrocious.


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Wait mashed potatoes?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Lana was checking out Cena's package. :cena5


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I still don't understand how Rusev is having a singles match on a pay per view and it's not for the title...


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

KuritaDavion said:


> So I either have to cheer for Cena or cheer for the guy that hates America.
> 
> Go Russia I guess.


The funny thing is he isn't even Russian. Cheer on Bulgaria I suppose.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Cena's just mad that Lana is all natural while Nikki isnt :stop


----------



## Ghost of Wrestling (Jul 28, 2012)

The Almighty John Cena and a few weeks later, he's gonna play the underdog card again


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Cena reminds us why he was on top for so long! :mark:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

He called him a monkey. Racist. I'm complaining.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I actually quite liked a Cena promo, call me stupid all you like lol.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Rusev GOAT


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

why is Cena fighting a mid carder FFS


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

He tries so hard to be The Rock 2.0, bless him.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Run, Rusev. This feud will be atrocious.


----------



## HollywoodCleveland (Dec 7, 2014)

69 and hoe. Oh Cena...


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

is the match for the title?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

So is a title match?


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

finalnight said:


> I still don't understand how Rusev is having a singles match on a pay per view and it's not for the title...


Cause he has a title already


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

manic37 said:


> 15 given to him on a plate, Rusev is a legit badass unlike John Cena.


Rusev has a perm. There is nothing badass about a man with a perm.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Best part about Cena/Reigns comparisons is that people forget Cena is actually good when he wants to be when he talks, he can speak enough bullshit to get the fans on his side even if it's just briefly.

Reigns ... no.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Cena not even giving a fuck about the US title :lmao


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

So it's a championship match for US belt? Cena?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

....One of the dumbest fucking promos Cena has ever done. That's saying something.


----------



## Queendom9617 (Feb 8, 2014)

Cena acknowledging that he isn't the underdog? 

This IS the end.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Looks like John Cena 2006 made a special return tonight.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

That look when you realize that Reigns was even booed by this crowd full of Cena marks.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

'he's 69 and ho'

ah John and your terrible jokes.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

But it's non-title. So technically the champ won't be there. So calm your happy ass down.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Welp, at least that shit is overwith.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

Wow Reigns is so atrocious to the point where he's made me enjoy seeing Cena.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

so the US Title won't be defended???


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

gamegenie said:


> Lana was checking out Cena's package. :cena5


At least 3 or 4 times :lol


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I love John Cena's face! :lawler


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

I'm with you, John. Screw the Mashed Potato. All about that Hartford Hoedown.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Cena is out of the mainevent. He can make all the corny jokes he'd like.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I hate when they don't specify if it's for the title or not. Just say title or non-title match ffs.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Did Cena say 'Dance Monkey'?


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

Omega_VIK said:


> Weird that Cena gets more cheers than Reigns.


not too weird. especially now u got reigns to take some of the heat off cena. there's 2 guys really pushed by the machine, and cena is obviously better than reigns. so it's like "well we don't really like u, but but we hate that other guy"


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

looper007 said:


> Cause he has a title already


Exactly. Singles match with a title holder on a ppv normally = title match.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Nikki vs Paige at Fast Lane PPV!!


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

2 years in a row, Cena elevating (lol) a youngster mid card. 

Team playa


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Atleast Paige doesn't use fake tan aige


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Brie is such a good heel...said no one.


----------



## The Buryer (Sep 22, 2012)

Markus123 said:


> Rusev can deliver a better promo than Reigns and English isn't his first language...


He also cut a better promo than Brock Lesnar or Benoit ever cut? And that proves what?


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

killacamt said:


> so the US Title won't be defended???


Meaning Cena is winning. overcoming those odds again.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Rene and Paige <3


----------



## looter (Jan 27, 2015)

FUck this crowd. Cheering for cena


----------



## superscfcWWE (Jul 26, 2011)

is it just me or was Cena tolerable then? Didn't piss me off for once


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> why is Cena fighting a mid carder FFS


To put it into perspective how far down the WM card D Bry is.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Headliner said:


> He called him a monkey. Racist. I'm complaining.


+ The Bellas when at Paige skin


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

look at that virgin with the goatee behind Cole.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Nikki with the armpit to the face.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

:fpalm The Bellas are so awful.


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

Nikki GOAT heel damn


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ayyy, I like the pale skin thank you very much!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

these chicks :lmao


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wait so Brie is a heel now?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

That top is sure making Paige's boobs pop. :yum:


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

I don't get it...Paige is just nasty looking


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

Making fun of skin color? Isn't that racism?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I'd like F all those 3 wimens.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Remember Swagger vs Rusev?

Remember when fans were invested into it? Remember when two younger talents put on one of the hottest feuds at Summerslam and had an amazing, 3+ star match? Remember when both managers delivered powerful, emotional, and interesting/creative promos to build up their talents? Remember when you actually looked forward to PPVs? *


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

hell yes


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

The Buryer said:


> He also cut a better promo than Brock Lesnar or Benoit ever cut? And that proves what?


Brock is great in backstage segments when he isn't in front of a live audience.


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Ah the Bellas so boring.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Misawa wished he had an elbow like Nikki Bella.


----------



## Jbones733 (Jun 17, 2010)

Why is Cena referring himself as the champ ?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Bellas back in full bully mood, I'm sure Paige fans will be happy she's back in the divas title hunt


----------



## HollywoodCleveland (Dec 7, 2014)

The Bellas are on fire right now. They been doing the damn thing since they got back together.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

My word Rene is stunning.


----------



## The Buryer (Sep 22, 2012)

Lawler says "c'mon" almost like he wants more.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Pale > tan, especially a fake one


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> why is Cena fighting a mid carder FFS


It's the road to Wrestlemania! Someone has to be sacrificed on the alter of the eater of pushes.. someone with a future has to be bled out to appease the monster.. Where else do you think the supercena powers come from?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

RIP BE A STAR


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Never heard of this Hartford Hoedown...what is this?


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

Deebow said:


> Making fun of skin color? Isn't that racism?


Are you shitting me


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Stinger Fan said:


> Brock is great in backstage segments when he isn't in front of a live audience.


Lesnar doesn't need to speak. Lesnar just needs to rip people's heads off.


----------



## Triple-B (May 11, 2014)

Hold up Cena/Rusev is for the belt?


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *Remember Swagger vs Rusev?
> 
> Remember when fans were invested into it? Remember when two younger talents put on one of the hottest feuds at Summerslam and had an amazing, 3+ star match? Remember when both managers delivered powerful, emotional, and interesting/creative promos to build up their talents? Remember when you actually looked forward to PPVs? *


No.


----------



## wwefan4life619 (Jan 27, 2015)

I didn't realize smackdown was this bad ...it almost makes raw seem good and that take a god damn miracle


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Bellas are busted. Paige is hot.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Shouldn't heels bitch about what is actually not a cool physical feature ? I mean, Paige's skin is amazing.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Brie with the loser sign :lol


----------



## JSmark (Feb 25, 2014)

tbf I used to hate Cena but I actually quite like him now.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

racist much


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

looper007 said:


> Lesnar doesn't need to speak. Lesnar just needs to rip people's heads off.


You're right, but he's still pretty good when he isn't cutting promos in the ring. He just isn't that kind of guy and as you said he doesn't need to be


----------



## HollywoodCleveland (Dec 7, 2014)

gamegenie said:


> I'd like F all those 3 wimens.


Testify!


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Sky still advertising the royal rumble for £20, yet they showed it for free on raw on monday.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Why the fuck is Vince wasting Cena. This guy is insane


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Yuck, they show that cow right after that McDonald's ad.


----------



## The Buryer (Sep 22, 2012)

Stinger Fan said:


> Brock is great in backstage segments when he isn't in front of a live audience.


And there's a reason for that, he is fed lines off-camera to make it look good.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Cleavage said:


> RIP BE A STAR


That's how most girls always acted with each other in the WWE.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

If the Rusev vs Cena is for the US championship, Cena loses and you know it.


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

That was a good Cena promo. Seriously, why do you guys even fucking watch when you are just going to bitch about everything people do. It was a good promo.

If Rock made those jokes about Lana you'd all be marking out. Oh and I hate Cena, but it was a good promo because it wasnt the same bs we've had from him where he plays the underdog.


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

Big Dog said:


> racist much


they are the same race are you retarded


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Bellas are busted. Paige is hot.


(Y)

My brother from another mother.


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

John Cena is in the position now that he should be in for the rest of his career. Also, I hope that the US title is on the line. Maybe if John Cena actually acts like he wants the title, it may make the title mean something again.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Stinger Fan said:


> You're right, but he's still pretty good when he isn't cutting promos in the ring. He just isn't that kind of guy and as you said he doesn't need to be


Yeah his whole Aura is enough to make you tune in. He's one of a kind really. If gets a top quality match out of Reigns, he should be knighted and given the Noble Peace Prize for carrying an ass.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

That Rusev promo was pretty good IMO.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Paige>>>>>>>>fake tan


----------



## manic37 (Apr 8, 2014)

superscfcWWE said:


> is it just me or was Cena tolerable then? Didn't piss me off for once


Yes just you.


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Stardust and his theme :mark:


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Remember when Cody and Goldust were over?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

So sad Goldust doesn't act androgynous anymore. 


and Stardust just acts crazy. 



So PG.


----------



## wwefan4life619 (Jan 27, 2015)

kariverson said:


> If the Rusev vs Cena is for the US championship, Cena loses and you know it.


If they plan to have the same match at Mania its pretty much guaranteed he is gonna lose with some fuckery. Gotta overcome them odds


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Oh you bitchellas r going to pay for that 1!!!!!!
Paige must be pale in skintone. But nikki you pale in comparison!!!

And paige is going to tan your hide!!!!


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

Zarra said:


> they are the same race are you retarded


No. The Bella's are Mexican/Italian. They are not Caucasian.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh lord, these two clowns.

And Gold and Stardust are there too.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Lawler making fun of the way others dress :ti


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Speaking of balls, HHH, WWE dropped the ball on The Rhodes Brothers.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

only thing good about these guys is their theme.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

These guys seems like they belong in the dying days of WCW


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

fuck off Ascension.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Well at least the Ascension aren't squashing jobbers tonight.

They're squashing Gold and Stardust instead. :mj2


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I really can't believe he's doing this to the Ascension. It's bad. Really bad.


----------



## Ghost of Wrestling (Jul 28, 2012)

fake LOD is here


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

This is a damn shame.

Either job to New Day,Ascension or Matadors.


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

You people need to realize those matches and segments were supposed to be on fuckin RAW. 
????????
What is this horrible shit?
why


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

Watchin on the dvr

That was a soild Cena promo


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Rhodes brothers about to job.

Confirmed the WWE bookers are in the Illuminati


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Can't blame the Ascension here, they're trying damn hard to make their gimmick work lol


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Paige/Nikki > AJ/Nikki


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

cheese lol


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Cena/Rusev segment was alright imo. Enjoyed both promo's.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

does he have a mohawk now UGH
what are you doing WWE


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

their outfits look like the tv batmobile :lmao


----------



## pwlax8 (Jun 28, 2011)

Why is it that I hate seeing Kane and show in action, yet Goldust I don't mind that much?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lol, OLDUST. Still a better wrestler than both of them.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

wwefan4life619 said:


> If they plan to have the same match at Mania its pretty much guaranteed he is gonna lose with some fuckery. Gotta overcome them odds


The whole Russian army attacks the guy but they might need the whole heel locker room to hit their finishing moves on him just to finish the job for Rusev to win.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Can't wait till Cena Vs Rusev


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Saxton trying to make a win over the Outlaws in 2015 a big deal :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

is it just me or does Saxson sound like Tazz sometimes on commentary


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Please don't tell me they're trying to disband Stardust and Goldust. fpalm

The fact they're having a heel vs heel team on a two hour show is proof they can't be breaking up anymore fucking teams.

:hmm: We need a new face team. Who should join Swagger in the RA gimmick if need be?*


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Chrome said:


> Well at least the Ascension aren't squashing jobbers tonight.
> 
> They're squashing Gold and Stardust instead. :mj2


This breaks my heart


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

pwlax8 said:


> Why is it that I hate seeing Kane and show in action, yet Goldust I don't mind that much?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



Goldust is actually one of the better workers in the company, which is pretty good considering his age.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ascension looks like a LOD tribute band fpalm


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *Remember Swagger vs Rusev?
> 
> Remember when fans were invested into it? Remember when two younger talents put on one of the hottest feuds at Summerslam and had an amazing, 3+ star match? Remember when both managers delivered powerful, emotional, and interesting/creative promos to build up their talents? Remember when you actually looked forward to PPVs? *


WTH is Jack Swagger waiting for??? Go to the UFC


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Deebow said:


> No. The Bella's are *Mexican*/*Italian*. They are not *Caucasian.*



There are white Mexicans. 
There are white Italians. 

Caucasian = White person.


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

How long until Cole exclaims, "What a bunch of goofs!"


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Nikki >>>>>>>paige

Will AJ be in Paige's corner come Fastlane? I foreshadow a fatal four way at Mania with The Bellas, Queen AJ, and Paige.


----------



## manic37 (Apr 8, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> why is Cena fighting a mid carder FFS


Every full timer is a mid carder compared to John Cena cause he runs the place. :lol


----------



## looter (Jan 27, 2015)

Another crap fest of a wrestling show. Just awful tonight


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Paige/Nikki > AJ/Nikki


I have to agree. Nikki is better in the ring than AJ. AJ was always overrated in my book.


----------



## superscfcWWE (Jul 26, 2011)

want to get behind Cody but can't take him serious at all.

such a shame, he's a great talent


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Cleavage said:


> Saxton trying to make a win over the Outlaws in 2015 a big deal :lmao


Someone has to put them over and with JBL gone its a slight possibility


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Ascension is the new piss break.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

pwlax8 said:


> Why is it that I hate seeing Kane and show in action, yet Goldust I don't mind that much?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Cause Goldust is kinda awesome still, and can still go given the time and right opponent


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

pwlax8 said:


> Why is it that I hate seeing Kane and show in action, yet Goldust I don't mind that much?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Goldust is old but he's had several years of not being around so he's much more fresh compared to Big Show and Kane.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *Please don't tell me they're trying to disband Stardust and Goldust. fpalm
> 
> The fact they're having a heel vs heel team on a two hour show is proof they can't be breaking up anymore fucking teams.
> 
> :hmm: We need a new face team. Who should join Swagger in the RA gimmick if need be?*


I bet they wrestle each other at WM this year


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *Please don't tell me they're trying to disband Stardust and Goldust. fpalm
> 
> The fact they're having a heel vs heel team on a two hour show is proof they can't be breaking up anymore fucking teams.
> 
> :hmm: We need a new face team. Who should join Swagger in the RA gimmick if need be?*


Curtis Axel in a singlet? :Shrug

Swagger can be the leader.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

pwlax8 said:


> Why is it that I hate seeing Kane and show in action, yet Goldust I don't mind that much?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Very simple.. He's been allowed to stay true to his character, Kane hasn't and Big Slobber flops allegiances so often you can't even keep track anymore..


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

gamegenie said:


> There are white Mexicans.
> There are white Italians.
> 
> Caucasian = White person.


there is apparently Mexican and Italian race 
just...
leave it :fpalm


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Osize10 said:


> I don't get it...Paige is just nasty looking


Shes so much hotter than that girl in your avatar.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Can we get fucking Dean please!


----------



## The Buryer (Sep 22, 2012)

looper007 said:


> Yeah his whole Aura is enough to make you tune in. He's one of a kind really. If gets a top quality match out of Reigns, he should be knighted and given the Noble Peace Prize for carrying an ass.


He couldn't carry taker to a decent match.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Goldust is so damn smooth in the ring


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Vintage: RoadWarriors vs. Jumping Bees.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Goldy carrying these guys


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

So are Gold/Stardust faces now?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Goldust and Stardust breaking up soon :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah, because we need a breakup angle between the two.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Deebow said:


> No. The Bella's are Mexican/Italian. They are not Caucasian.


It's what I was going to say but I don't want a race row. I thought they were non-white latino, but I don't understand the sub divisions of american racial cultures and what constitutes a race. Over here in the big brother house with have two americans Michelle Visage and Cami Li, Cami Li called herself white and Michelle Visage corrected her and said you're Latino..boggles my mind.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Finally give us Goldust vs Stardust at WrestleMania


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Is this the only way to breakup a tag team anymore? One tags in and the other is mad.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

fpalm Rhodes are jobbers


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Smh...


----------



## The Buryer (Sep 22, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> Paige>>>>>>>>fake tan


Nah...Bellas are hot, Paige is just cute.

A real man prefers hotness over cuteness. Only sentimental idiots, borderline pedophiles and pervets would pick a cute chick when offered a hot one.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Omega_VIK said:


> So are Gold/Stardust faces now?


I think it changes on a weekly basis. Tune in on Monday to see what side of the fence they are on.

:vince5


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Zarra said:


> You people need to realize those matches and segments were supposed to be on fuckin RAW.
> ????????
> What is this horrible shit?
> why


I think the reshuffled things once the decision was made to air Royal Rumble content on tv. Once they noticed the ratings were good, they decided to save their big guns for next week. That's just my opinion, but the fact that they pulled Orton and Brock off the episode says a lot.


----------



## Ghost of Wrestling (Jul 28, 2012)

Here comes the AJ hate again. If you like Paige, Nikki or anyone, just continue to like them, dont blame AJ cause she is all WWE universe cares


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

Oh not this shit again...


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

weird to think Goldust is only 4 year younger than Taker.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This is longer than War and Peace. Stop the Kane segments.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

high/low as a finishing move in 2015 ut


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

gamegenie said:


> There are white Mexicans.
> There are white Italians.
> 
> Caucasian = White person.


Not all whites are one race dude.

Hispanic =/= Hellenic =/= slavic etc.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

wkc_23 said:


> Paige>>>>>>>>fake tan


To be in that sandwich...


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

These Kane segments are fucking cringe.


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

The Buryer said:


> Nah...Bellas are hot, Paige is just cute.
> 
> A real man prefers hotness over cuteness. Only sentimental idiots, borderline pedophiles and pervets would pick a cute chick when offered a hot one.


I'd rather have a cute but flat-chested woman, rather than a hot but ugly-as-fuck one.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> Yeah, because we need a breakup angle between the two.


Can't wait for them to be directionless singles wrestlers.


----------



## wwefan4life619 (Jan 27, 2015)

These fuckers need to watch some old ecw Eliminator matches and learn how to actually do their finisher properly. that was terrible


----------



## Queendom9617 (Feb 8, 2014)

Does anybody really care about a casket match featuring the corporate version of Kane? 

And why is he doing his evil laugh when he's no longer a demon or the big red machine, he's just a normal suit now... 

Nonsensical...


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Ascension has some potential. 

But Kidd/Cesaro are the team to beat right now. They need a long run with the straps.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

The Buryer said:


> Nah...Bellas are hot, Paige is just cute.
> 
> A real man prefers hotness over cuteness. Only sentimental idiots, borderline pedophiles and pervets would pick a cute chick when offered a hot one.


pretty sure a real man will take anything that is in the area, or is that just me.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The Buryer said:


> Nah...Bellas are hot, Paige is just cute.
> 
> A real man prefers hotness over cuteness. Only sentimental idiots, borderline pedophiles and pervets would pick a cute chick when offered a hot one.


A real man, really? Lol.. Guess I'm not a real man and a pervert and own a van with no windows cause I prefer cuteness over hotness. Ya got me.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

The Buryer said:


> Nah...Bellas are hot, Paige is just cute.
> 
> A real man prefers hotness over cuteness. Only sentimental idiots, borderline pedophiles and pervets would pick a cute chick when offered a hot one.


fpalm. WTF is this guy talking about.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Cleavage said:


> pretty sure a real man will take anything that is in the area, or is that just me.










But prefer aige


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

They really need to get some over tag teams.

Oh for the days of Hardys, E&C, The Dudleys, APA...


----------



## Queendom9617 (Feb 8, 2014)

Renee Young is more attractive than all three of them tbh.


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

Big Dog said:


> It's what I was going to say but I don't want a race row. I thought they were non-white latino, but I don't understand the sub divisions of american racial cultures and what constitutes a race. Over here in the big brother house with have two americans Michelle Visage and Cami Li, Cami Li called herself white and Michelle Visage corrected her and said you're Latino..boggles my mind.


:chan

I can't
please educate yourself people


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Make roman disappear!!!


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Mizdow :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Wow, they made all entertainment in this segment DISAPPEAR!


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

The Buryer said:


> Nah...Bellas are hot, Paige is just cute.
> 
> A real man prefers hotness over cuteness. Only sentimental idiots, borderline pedophiles and pervets would pick a cute chick when offered a hot one.


Agreed. I asked my frat brothers (n=6 - small sample, I know), but they asked who the flat chested pale was and that she did not hold a candle to the hot version of Arianna Grande was (Nikki).


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm sure Lawler likes magic. Like making the restraining order disappear


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*I love R-truth's input in joke segments.*


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

WTF?


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Who the fuck is this? :lol


----------



## superscfcWWE (Jul 26, 2011)

The Buryer said:


> Nah...Bellas are hot, Paige is just cute.
> 
> A real man prefers hotness over cuteness. Only sentimental idiots, borderline pedophiles and pervets would pick a cute chick when offered a hot one.


Paige is my age, natural looking, english, has a alternative look I'd prefer her over either Bella twin, not that I'm saying I wouldn't

Paige is some people's type it's opinion doesn't make you a perv or borderline paedo


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

You know it's a shit Smackdown when a lot of the talk is about which Divas are the hottest.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

This racism argument going on in this thread has got to be the dumbest thing I've ever seen.

Please go to a political forum and bitch about racism and color, leave wrestling alone,please?


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

MEMS said:


> Ascension has some potential.
> 
> But Kidd/Cesaro are the team to beat right now. They need a long run with the straps.


Potential to suck worse than Reigns maybe.


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

Miz is a quality heel


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

What is going on with this show and why am I watching it.Please give me Dean so I can stop


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

black peoples reaction to magic is always the best.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

The yolk's on you.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The yolks on you :bryanlol


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Your former WWE Champion ya'll


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Queendom9617 said:


> Does anybody really care about a casket match featuring the corporate version of Kane?
> 
> And why is he doing his evil laugh when he's no longer a demon or the big red machine, he's just a normal suit now...
> 
> Nonsensical...


Well you should care if Bryan doesn't win could be that his out of tv hurt again, the Casket losers will take time off tv


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

heel_turn said:


> Agreed. I asked my frat brothers (n=6 - small sample, I know), but they asked who the flat chested pale was and that she did not hold a candle to the hot version of Arianna Grande was (Nikki).


Funny, Nikki reminds me of a frat house chick, which I don't find attractive.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Queendom9617 said:


> Renee Young is more attractive than all three of them tbh.


Maybe I get heat for this but I think Renee and Lana are only two real beauties in the WWE.


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

The yolks on you (weird laugh)


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Miz is actually a great midcard heel


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

R-Truth's laugh is far more evil than Kane's.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And from that to Bray Wyatt. Perfect segway.


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Wtf R Truth?!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

truth believed in the magic! :lmao


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

Holy Fuck Wyatt is fucking incredible.


----------



## superscfcWWE (Jul 26, 2011)

hate seeing Ryder as a background guy, he was so over!

Wyatt tho!!!!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh god, they've got cabin fever lol.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

:lmao Sandow was laughing, break-up is coming... only question is will it be for a Mania match, a Fastlane match, or some Raw match?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Was Bray talking about the Lesnar/Reigns match?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> You know it's a shit Smackdown when a lot of the talk is about which Divas are the hottest.


And racism between three girls the same race


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So yeah Bray's going to interfere.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

No Ambrose :allen1


----------



## Ghost of Wrestling (Jul 28, 2012)

Run


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

No Ambrose tonight? What shit show is this? A truly awful SD.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

No Dean? Or heel turn.....


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

no way the main event goes 30 with commercials, i can't take watching Bryan carry him for that long,


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

No Ambrose? FUCK YOU WWE!!!!!!!


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Shadowcran said:


> This racism argument going on in this thread has got to be the dumbest thing I've ever seen.
> 
> Please go to a political forum and bitch about racism and color, leave wrestling alone,please?


Not really an argument, although the guy calling people retarded and telling us to educate ourselves is doing his best to start one.


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

So i basically lost 2 hours of my life right now.oh fuck this


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

LIVING OR DEAD OH SHIT DIS IS GOING TO RULE


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

So the real question is: "Is Taker in the casket?"


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Wyatt fears nothing living or dead, hmm..


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm so glad Miz and Mizdow aren't splitting up, or at least haven't yet. I realize it could be a good feud, but it would done afterwards. I really love them :lmao It's absolutely the funniest the thing on Smackdown since Team Hell No and I'd miss the skits. I hope they stay together all of 2015.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> :lmao Sandow was laughing, break-up is coming... only question is will it be for a Mania match, a* Fastlane match*, or some Raw match?


I'm going for that. What would be great I say that Sandow might win the Battle Royale over the Miz maybe at WM.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

It's going to be alright bro. 


Just curious, where were you Bryan marks at when other small guys didn't get their fair shake at the main event?


















Click this bar to view the full image.










123 Kid / X-Pac








Click this bar to view the full image.
















Billy Kidman








Click this bar to view the full image.
















Sugar Shane Helms / Hurricane Helms








Click this bar to view the full image.














Click this bar to view the full image.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

superscfcWWE said:


> Paige is my age, natural looking, english, has a alternative look I'd prefer her over either Bella twin, not that I'm saying I wouldn't
> 
> Paige is some people's type it's opinion doesn't make you a perv or borderline paedo


Plus she has a way way way better personality than the two. I'd rather my girl have me laughing than fucking so lame that I'm about to fall asleep.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Bray Wyatt's going to interfere and cost Bryan the match. Bryan's only allowed to feud with Kane or Wyatt. :gameover


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

TheLooseCanon said:


> No Dean? Or heel turn.....


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA! Random heel turn comment, this isn't WCW


----------



## Queendom9617 (Feb 8, 2014)

looper007 said:


> Maybe I get heat for this but I think Renee and Lana are only two real beauties in the WWE.


That's because you're racist. 

Lol Jk. But I agree, they're the cutest, hottest, whatever anybody wants to call them.


----------



## manic37 (Apr 8, 2014)

Here comes all the Kane hate even though it'll be a decent match.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Yeah, Korne and Big Slow need to go. Hard to get interested in anything they do nowadays.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

gamegenie said:


> It's going to be alright bro.
> 
> 
> Just curious, where were you Bryan marks at when other small guys didn't get their fair shake at the main event?
> ...


Yeah... Like the hamburgular was going to main event Wrestlemania.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

No Ambrose 

Dat Wyatt promo ruled tho.


----------



## Alphy B (May 15, 2014)

No dean


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Zarra said:


> So i basically lost 2 hours of my life right now.oh fuck this


Out of all of the forums I frequent I have never met a more whiny bunch in my life.

It's both laughable and embarrassing.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

Markus123 said:


> weird to think Goldust is only 4 year younger than Taker.


think that's weird. Keanu reeves is older than taker


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

The Buryer said:


> Nah...Bellas are hot, Paige is just cute.
> 
> A real man prefers hotness over cuteness. Only sentimental idiots, borderline pedophiles and pervets would pick a cute chick when offered a hot one.





heel_turn said:


> Agreed. I asked my frat brothers (n=6 - small sample, I know), but they asked who the flat chested pale was and that she did not hold a candle to the hot version of Arianna Grande was (Nikki).


It's called taste, I don't even like Paige that much & I can tell that you two are being moronic with this false machismo & what a real man wants bullshit, are we still in high school?

Anyways so you guys prefer plastic, that's all good - I'd argue that Naomi shits all over the Bellas as far as looks goes, way better ass & a chest that didn't require a doctor to create.


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> Plus she has a way way way better personality than the two. I'd rather my girl have me laughing than fucking so lame that I'm about to fall asleep.


Brie seems to have a great personalty.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

:fuck

They probably don't want Ambrose to out pop Reigns tonight.


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

No really tho,what if Ambrose turn heel and cost Bryan the match...


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Heath V said:


> Out of all of the forums I frequent I have never met a more whiny bunch in my life.
> 
> It's both laughable and embarrassing.


I think 4chan is a bit worse.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Major angle incoming!

No way this closes the show


----------



## Jhunt (Dec 13, 2014)

So, this is Vince basically telling us that he can do whatever the f*** he wants, since he has Rollins, Ziggler, Harper, Wyatt, Ambrose and he gives us this, on a live SmackDown, good ol' Vince :vince$


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

No Dean lol weel thats what you get for being mean to Roman


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Hope you're all watching the app. Ziggler is spittin' truth.


----------



## HelloLadies1482 (Dec 3, 2014)

Paige, Lana, Renee, and (unpopular vote I am sure) Cameron. I was and still am a huge Kaitlyn fan as well.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Time for Bryan to save another bit of WWE programing


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Fuck y'all Paiges and Bella's. All about Vickie Guerrero


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Zarra said:


> No really tho,what if Ambrose turn heel and cost Bryan the match...


I'll be pissed.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

gamegenie said:


> It's going to be alright bro.
> 
> 
> Just curious, where were you Bryan marks at when other small guys didn't get their fair shake at the main event?
> ...


I'd say probably not fans since those were at least a decade ago. So yeah.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Sol Katti said:


> Bray Wyatt's going to interfere and cost Bryan the match. Bryan's only allowed to feud with Kane or Wyatt. :gameover


Will they make Bryan look like a chump for the second week running, I think its a big fat YES.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Swagger had a dark match and won. 

:cry

YOU COULDN'T HAVE AIRED IT?

Why am I wasting my time on this Smackdown then?*


----------



## TheBusiness (Jun 26, 2010)

Least I got Mizdow and a good Wyatt promo tonight.


----------



## layeth87smack (Aug 4, 2010)

this is the part where I put my tablet down... just realized that the main event is starting at 9:30... does live smackdown have an overrun? Bray Wyatt just mentioned that he's not scared of anything alive or dead and what is about to happen next.....

Undertaker?

please something huge save the first show after the Royal Rumble aka RTWM....hopefully taker doesnt phone it in only appearing after fastlane...lets get a real old time build here! this is me putting down my tablet and my phone and Twitter for the next 30 minutes.... come on WWE bring it b****!


----------



## SamiZaynFan (Jan 20, 2015)

looper007 said:


> Maybe I get heat for this but I think Renee and Lana are only two real beauties in the WWE.


Duck and covers. Paige marks are coming. Lol


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

finalnight said:


> I think 4chan is a bit worse.


That I will take your word for as I'm not a member over there.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

If there is 1 guy who can have a good casket match, it's D-Bryan. 

Let's see how this one turns out.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

gamegenie said:


> It's going to be alright bro.
> 
> 
> Just curious, where were you Bryan marks at when other small guys didn't get their fair shake at the main event?
> ...




None of them come close to being as good as DB
But you know who did HBK and Rey Mysterio and they got they shots especially HBK


----------



## superscfcWWE (Jul 26, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> Plus she has a way way way better personality than the two. I'd rather my girl have me laughing than fucking so lame that I'm about to fall asleep.



Paige is awesome dude, she's great on total divas and anything I've seen of her out of the ring. Just seems a genuine chick having the time of her life doing what she loves.

I'd marry Paige tomorrow, Nikki would drive me to suicide eventually and Brie would bore me to tears


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

The moment you realize they´ll break up over an egg, instead of being the tag champs and Miz wanting to retain via countout at Mania, while Mizdow refuses, continues and defends the belts with a huge handicap comeback to a huge face pop.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

will Bryan be cheered? YES!


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

He's so fucking over. GIVE HIM THE MAIN EVENT FOR FUCK SAKE


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Heath V said:


> Out of all of the forums I frequent I have never met a more whiny bunch in my life.
> 
> It's both laughable and embarrassing.


Says the guy whining right now.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Dat pop reaction


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

I just can't believe Taker is going to lace them up again. He looked terrible last year.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

The Kane/Bryan story shouldn't end until they have a 60 minute ironman match. Bryan wins the deciding fall due to outside interference.


----------



## The.Great......One (May 29, 2014)

The guy who should of won the rumble..........


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> I'll be pissed.


He needs to turn, though. Him, and everyone else. They dared outpopping DA LOOK, and turning everyone heel is definately the Vinnie Mac solution to those reactions.


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Fucking over as fuck.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Daniel Bryan's hair reminds me of HBK.


----------



## Alphy B (May 15, 2014)

Now that's being over 

fuck you, vince!


----------



## Ghost of Wrestling (Jul 28, 2012)

There is no race. 

When Alien invade Earth, they say you all look the same. 
Celestials when attacking humans: "Mutants are Humans." 

Even when people look different, they are all the same, we all have a HEART.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Now that is a pop that a man who is going against Brock Lesnar should get.


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

gamegenie said:


> It's going to be alright bro.
> 
> 
> Just curious, where were you Bryan marks at when other small guys didn't get their fair shake at the main event?
> ...


I like other people were around and bitching as much as ever only difference then was;

1. I was a fucking kid
2. Internet wasn't popular
3. Hogan was in the way for 2 or them
4. Bout time I realized X-Pac and 123 Kid were the same person it was like 98 or 99 and I like the rest of the world wanted him to go away


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

This awful crowd coming alive


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cosmo Kramer said:


> Yeah... Like the hamburgular was going to main event Wrestlemania.






 :Jordan2


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Bray Wyatt wishes he were the cult leader Bryan is


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Dam those yes chants not as loud as on sunday
BUT HE IS FUCKIN OVER GIVE HIM THE MAIN EVENT URRRRRGGGGRRRGGRGR


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

looper007 said:


> Maybe I get heat for this but I think Renee and Lana are only two real beauties in the WWE.


Thing for blondes eh? lol. 

They are all good looking women, you kind of don't really get into the ewe's divas division if you aren't good looking in some aspect, to some demographic. Though they have no natural redheads at the moment. 

Eva Marie DOES NOT COUNT lol.her hair is black underneath he fake bold red hair (that I think is cool lol)


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

superscfcWWE said:


> Paige is awesome dude, she's great on total divas and anything I've seen of her out of the ring. Just seems a genuine chick having the time of her life doing what she loves.
> 
> I'd marry Paige tomorrow, Nikki would drive me to suicide eventually and Brie would bore me to tears


Everything about Paige is better than the Bellas imo. Shes my age now Bellas are hitting mid 30s. Shes hot as hell. Shes not fake and her personality is awesome.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Daniel Bryan chant. :lenny


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Listen to that! DANIEL BRYAN chants


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

6ft under time Bryan :trips :buried


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:yes


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

A babyface that people actually like. What a novel concept.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

SamiZaynFan said:


> Duck and covers. Paige marks are coming. Lol


Ive zero probs with these 2. Especially renee young [The kraft dinner cutie].


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

Lance Bass thinks those boots are too gay.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Natecore said:


> Says the guy whining right now.


Whining? Hardly.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I'll be pleased if they end this with Reigns attacking Bryan.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Bryan wearing his wm30 boot covers


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Vince is like why cant they cheer like this for Reigns


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

And they want to put this guy in the mid-card for WrestleMania. :bryanlol


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I see that he's wearing his WM/Bruno Sammartino gear


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

I don't get it, DB is over with the adults, kids, women, the hardcore and the casuals, why does this company continue to crap over him and marginalize him


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bryan wearing his WM30 fur boots.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

WTF is Bryan wearing, Ugg boots?


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Wish I could fast forward to :55 right now.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Lol Daniel's probably the only baby face along with Ambrose and Ziggler that aren't hated


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Daniel Bryan chant is over!!!!


----------



## The.Great......One (May 29, 2014)

Imagine if Kane wins.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

*"It's the Daniel Bryan chant that's over, not Daniel Bryan ..."*



Ahh a PG Casket match.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Didn't watch lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wow a smackdown crowd actually chanting


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

The fuckin GOAT waking up a shitty crowd again.


----------



## CenaNuff123 (Jan 26, 2014)

Daniel Bryan isn't over, it's the "Daniel Bryan" chant that's over.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

The crowd reacts to EVERYTHING Bryan does, they eat up everything he gives them and the morons in management believe its only the "YES!" chants that is over? Fuck me


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

Heath V said:


> Out of all of the forums I frequent I have never met a more whiny bunch in my life.
> 
> It's both laughable and embarrassing.


Oh no you hurt me so much


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Phaedra said:


> Thing for blondes eh? lol.
> 
> They are all good looking women, you kind of don't really get into the ewe's divas division if you aren't good looking in some aspect, to some demographic.


I think they are beautiful but sure you have some beautiful you see in you're everyday life that are every bit as beautiful as the Diva's. It's all in the eye of the beholder really. Lana and Renee have that classic beauty look I have thing for, a bit Grace Kelly like.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Everything about Paige is better than the Bellas imo. Shes my age now hitting mid 30s. Shes hot as hell. Shes not fake and her personality is awesome.


Wow I didn't know she's that age.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

gamegenie said:


> It's going to be alright bro.
> 
> 
> Just curious, where were you Bryan marks at when other small guys didn't get their fair shake at the main event?
> ...


8 year old me loved Billy Kidman. I would have been online talking about how great Billy Kidman was in the late 90s, early 2000s if I used the internet regularly then. And I mean he did beat Hogan on a PPV once....

Same goes with X-Pac, though when he was at his best when I was barely even literate. 

And Shane Helms just isn't all that good.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Sol Katti said:


> Daniel Bryan chant. :lenny


"You sure? I hear 'let's go Roman!'. Besides, only YES chant is over." :vince5


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

No one in casket? False bottom or authority run in


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

Ya know, it just hit me, can you imagine if during the attitude era, Vince had forced Austin into the midcard because of someone who had "the look" That's pretty much what he's doing to Bryan


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

YES instead of counting.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

yes yes yes yes ooooooooohh yes yes yes ooooooooohhh

- Hartford crowd


----------



## Ghost of Wrestling (Jul 28, 2012)

What's the point of a Casket Match when we all know both of them WILL return on RAW?


----------



## superscfcWWE (Jul 26, 2011)

islesfan13 said:


> Everything about Paige is better than the Bellas imo. Shes my age now hitting mid 30s. Shes hot as hell. Shes not fake and her personality is awesome.


Paige is 22 bro?


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

I would have to acknowledge the big brass balls of vince, if bryan lost this match


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

islesfan13 said:


> Everything about Paige is better than the Bellas imo. Shes my age now hitting mid 30s. Shes hot as hell. Shes not fake and her personality is awesome.


Paige is 22. ROFL..


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Heath V said:


> Wow I didn't know she's that age.


I meant the Bellas are hitting mid 30s im 23


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Zarra said:


> Oh no you hurt me so much


You'll live.


----------



## ka4life1 (Mar 2, 2014)

Stone Hot said:


> "Is this the end? No This is the beginning. The world will never be the same."


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Smackdown 2 had better casket matches.


----------



## MJ (Feb 7, 2005)

Who is in the casket? I would put the likelihood of the individual in the casket in this order:

1.) Sheamus
2.) Bray Wyatt

....

3.) Undertaker


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I remember Billy Kidman being over as fuck with friends in WCW.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

NastyYaffa said:


> The fuckin GOAT waking up a shitty crowd again.


BELEE!


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Kaze Ni Nare said:


> It's called taste, I don't even like Paige that much & I can tell that you two are being moronic with this false machismo & what a real man wants bullshit, are we still in high school?
> 
> Anyways so you guys prefer plastic, that's all good - I'd argue that Naomi shits all over the Bellas as far as looks goes, way better ass & a chest that didn't require a doctor to create.


I think that people's taste has is based on wrestling background and personality. I know Paige is a better wrestler than Nikki, but I won't let that cloud my judgment - Nikki won the genetic lottery. She is breast for business.
I'd say the hottest diva on the roster is Layla.
and yes, I'm superficial - I'm from LA!


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Is Bryan wearing his WM Gear?


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Something has to happen. It´s far too long for just the match.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Wyatt is going to attack Bryan for no explained reason, and when he goes to put him in the casket Taker is inside and they go from there?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

cavs25 said:


> Curtis Axel in a singlet? :Shrug
> 
> Swagger can be the leader.


*
lel in a singlet

Axel wouldn't be bad, though. Swagger's already over, Axel's great in the ring, let him tack onto the gimmick and the two might be able to do some damage. If nothing else, they'd put on some A+ matches.*



birthday_massacre said:


> I bet they wrestle each other at WM this year


:eyeroll


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> None of them come close to being as good as DB
> But you know who did HBK and Rey Mysterio and they got they shots especially HBK


I'd say they were equal or better than Daniel Bryan as far as wrestling skill went. 


But sadly then, there was no fan base like there is now for small guys. 


HBK was not a small guy. Rey Mysterio was though. Its a shame how WWE pushed Mysterio although they made him mask again, but didn't push Kidman, they ruined Kidman, but they sure pushed his girl to the moon (Torrie Wilson).


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

finalnight said:


> Paige is 22. ROFL..


Meant Bellas bro typo


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

NO FUCKING NEW DAY??? FUCK THIS COMPANY TO HELL!!

IM CANCELLING MY SUB AND PLEDGING ALLEGIANCE TO LUCHAS UNDERGROUND. WHOS WITH ME???


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

cavs25 said:


> Wyatt is going to attack Bryan for no explained reason, and when he goes to put him in the casket Taker is inside and they go from there?


My body is ready.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Heath V said:


> Wow I didn't know she's that age.





islesfan13 said:


> Everything about Paige is better than the Bellas imo. Shes my age now hitting mid 30s. Shes hot as hell. Shes not fake and her personality is awesome.


Paige is 22.., I'm assuming you meant Nikki is mid 30s? (31)


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

:vince2 Sheamus is in the casket WM set up!!!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

superscfcWWE said:


> Paige is 22 bro?





finalnight said:


> Paige is 22. ROFL..


:westbrook5 :westbrook5 :westbrook5


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

JUST got in and right in time for bryan :mark::mark::mark: so did i miss anything earth-shattering? did the crowd throw rocks at roman?


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

mj.s2005 said:


> Who is in the casket? I would put the likelihood of the individual in the casket in this order:
> 
> 1.) Sheamus
> 2.) Bray Wyatt
> ...


1) please god no
2) if its a Fast Lane match which Bryan wins then YES
3) I be going wild.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

gamegenie said:


> It's going to be alright bro.
> 
> 
> Just curious, where were you Bryan marks at when other small guys didn't get their fair shake at the main event?
> ...


X-Pac was always considered midcard material, and got heat from the crowd that coined the term X-Pac heat or go-away heat

Kidman's career was hugest in WCW. He wasn't going to be big with guys like Nash and Hogan around.

Hurricane's gimmick was meant for midcard. After that though, he never got past any higher than that in audience's eyes.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

islesfan13 said:


> I meant the Bellas are hitting mid 30s im 23


Nikki is barely 30. 


She's recently turned 31. 

I know this cause I'm 30.


----------



## Ghost of Wrestling (Jul 28, 2012)

K, Paige is the hottest Diva now in WWE , end this stupid discussion


----------



## superscfcWWE (Jul 26, 2011)

islesfan13 said:


> Meant Bellas bro typo



I was gonna say haha







There's no way Taker is returning tonight but I hope I'm wrong because I'm not expecting it


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Also Bryan is wearing his Bruiser Brody tribute boots :mark:


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> I meant the Bellas are hitting mid 30s im 23


Gotcha. I thought there had to be a mistake there lol..


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Paige is 22.., I'm assuming you meant Nikki is mid 30s? (31)


Exactly you would think people would notice the typo....


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Can they stuff Lawler in that casket and shut him up plz? Thanks.


----------



## CenaNuff123 (Jan 26, 2014)

Vince's brass rings are in the casket. Reigns will lay both men out and grab them for himself.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Danial bryan is starting to look like a miniature
justin hawk bradshaw.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Paige is 22.., I'm assuming you meant Nikki is mid 30s? (31)


That's more like it. Paige looks way younger than mid 30's although the Bellas look good as well.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Heath V said:


> Gotcha. I thought there had to be a mistake there lol..


lol I botched.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Bryan should have ended the streak. Making Taker tap out.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Chrome said:


> Can they stuff Lawler in that casket and shut him up plz? Thanks.


Let him take Vince and Cole with him, plz.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Sheamus gonna pop outta the casket and brogue the fuck outta bryan


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Hey I know we're in the middle of this wicked main event, but does anyone have any cool Jack Swagger stories they can share?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

CenaNuff123 said:


> Vince's cock rings are in the casket. Reigns will lay both men out and grab them for himself.


Fixed that for ya.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

islesfan13 said:


> Everything about Paige is better than the Bellas imo. Shes my age now Bellas are hitting mid 30s. Shes hot as hell. Shes not fake and her personality is awesome.


For someone who's obsessed to death with Paige, you sure seem to get her age wrong. I don't even think it's a legitimate mistake, as that wouldn't make sense for you. It's hard to believe you wouldn't know she's just 22; not exactly very close to mid-30's. Hopeful? Maybe want to believe?


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

CenaNuff123 said:


> Vince's brass rings are in the casket. Reigns will lay both men out and grab them for himself.


Whats the bets Reigns comes out for the rescue. You can see it coming.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Heath V said:


> That's more like it. Paige looks way younger than mid 30's although the Bellas look good as well.


She just turned 22 at summerslam becoming the youngest champ ever.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

god casket matches are awful


----------



## Queendom9617 (Feb 8, 2014)

I find myself cringing everytime Bryan does a high-risk move now.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan Tanahashi


----------



## Ghost of Wrestling (Jul 28, 2012)

Daniel Bryan telling mommy(Kane):I dont want to go to bed(casket) yet


----------



## spil (Aug 8, 2014)

heel_turn said:


> Kaze Ni Nare said:
> 
> 
> > It's called taste, I don't even like Paige that much & I can tell that you two are being moronic with this false machismo & what a real man wants bullshit, are we still in high school?
> ...


Aside from being from a wrestling family, what does Paige do that's so spectacular in the ring? Her headbutts are embarrassing and she really just slams her knees into people and that's all. She has an awesome look and a great personality but I don't understand why people say she's such a great wrestler?


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Imagine if Kane won lol.


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

Cosmo Kramer said:


> Bryan should have ended the streak. *Making Taker tap out*.


Okay that was
no


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> She just turned 22 at summerslam becoming the youngest champ ever.


Impressive. She's living the dream that's for sure.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

mgman said:


> For someone who's obsessed to death with Paige, you sure seem to get her age wrong. I don't even think it's a legitimate mistake, as that wouldn't make sense for you. It's hard to believe you wouldn't know she's just 22; not exactly very close to mid-30's. Hopeful? Maybe want to believe?


Bro it was a typo I know her birthday and I know my birthday. Get real. The youngest champ would not be mid 30s... Seriously


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Zarra said:


> Okay that was
> no


And completely bury this Taker character.
:yes


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

MEMS said:


> Hey I know we're in the middle of this wicked main event, but does anyone have any cool Jack Swagger stories they can share?


Remember that time Swagger was in the middle of a high WM card spot and royally screwed it up?!?! Classic Swagger. Love that guy.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Cosmo Kramer said:


> Bryan should have ended the streak. Making Taker tap out.


Yeah, I don't see taker agreeing to go out like a bitch.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

gamegenie said:


> I'd say they were equal or better than Daniel Bryan as far as wrestling skill went.
> 
> 
> But sadly then, there was no fan base like there is now for small guys.
> ...



If you really think that you have no clue about wrestling what so ever. DB is miles better than those guys and its not even close. DB is better than Beniot and you wouldnt dare say any of those guys are better or as good as Beniot.

As for HBK , yes HBK was a small guy. HBKs real heigh was 5'10. and was like 220

Daniel Bryan is 5;10 210 or so they are pretty much the same.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

This is the most filler show of all time. 
How many commercial breaks has this one match had alone?


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

XDarkholmeX said:


> Imagine if Kane won lol.


Lol I thought the same thing.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

finalnight said:


> Yeah, I don't see taker agreeing to go out like a bitch.


Haha yeah :lol


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

They should essentially have to knock the person out first before even attempting to put them in the casket


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

[SHOWTOGROUPS][/SHOWTOGROUPS]


birthday_massacre said:


> If you really think that you have no clue about wrestling what so ever. DB is miles better than those guys and its not even close. DB is better than Beniot and you wouldnt dare say any of those guys are better or as good as Beniot.
> 
> As for HBK , yes HBK was a small guy. HBKs real heigh was 5'10. and was like 220
> 
> Daniel Bryan is 5;10 210 or so they are pretty much the same.


HBK seems taller that Bryan.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

spil said:


> Aside from being from a wrestling family, what does Paige do that's so spectacular in the ring? Her headbutts are embarrassing and she really just slams her knees into people and that's all. She has an awesome look and a great personality but I don't understand why people say she's such a great wrestler?


It seems cliche to say but from what I've seen her NXT matches were way better, I honestly believe they don't want the women to have good matches on TV. I saw a Natalya/AJ match on Main Event last year that was awesome & just made me wonder why we don't get this kind of stuff on Raw or the PPVs. I'm claiming sabotage, stupid as it may sound. Because like I said in NXT they get the time & they put on really good matches, then all of a sudden on Raw it becomes crap? Makes no sense.


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

mgman said:


> For someone who's obsessed to death with Paige, you sure seem to get her age wrong. I don't even think it's a legitimate mistake, as that wouldn't make sense for you. It's hard to believe you wouldn't know she's just 22; not exactly very close to mid-30's. Hopeful? Maybe want to believe?



I Believe he meant that the Bellas are near mid 30's, not himself 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## looter (Jan 27, 2015)

Wwe does not even try to entertain us anymore. This is depressing to watch


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

heel_turn said:


> I think that people's taste has is based on wrestling background and personality. I know Paige is a better wrestler than Nikki, but I won't let that cloud my judgment - Nikki won the *genetic* lottery. She is breast for business.
> I'd say the hottest diva on the roster is Layla.
> and yes, I'm superficial - I'm from LA!


:What? You do know that Nikki's tits are faker than Vince's brass rings, right? Genetics ain't got shit to do with it.


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

Bryan's 5 ft 8. But it hardly matters anyway, Eddie Guerrero was the same size.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

LMAO at people thinking I though Paige was in her mid 30s when I have posted multiple times about how its awesome shes early 20s like me and a 2 time champ. Even made threads about it. smh


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

islesfan13 said:


> LMAO at people thinking I though Paige was in her mid 30s when I have posted multiple times about how its awesome shes early 20s like me and a 2 time champ. Even made threads about it. smh


You're 30?!?!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

WWE 24 was pretty epic I gotta say.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Heath V said:


> [SHOWTOGROUPS][/SHOWTOGROUPS]
> 
> HBK seems taller that Bryan.


that is because HBK wears cowboy boots and always wore lifts
HHH and the Rock have both said HBK is 5'10


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

RIP Warrior.


----------



## Ghost of Wrestling (Jul 28, 2012)

Now people are arguing about Paige's age, that's how bore people are


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Wait is Paige in a triple threat with Bryan and Kane on smackdown?


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

birthday_massacre said:


> that is because HBK wears cowboy boots and always wore lifts
> HHH and the Rock have both said HBK is 5'10


This.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Aww, Connor, such a cute kid, RIP.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> DB is better than Beniot


Oh boy. We have a winner for the night folks. Lock it up, nothing more to see.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

looper007 said:


> Wait is Paige in a triple threat with Bryan and Kane on smackdown?


We need a brazzers screencap.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> that is because HBK wears cowboy boots and always wore lifts
> HHH and the Rock have both said HBK is 5'10


HBK>>>>>Bryan


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

What are they chanting?!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

XDarkholmeX said:


> Imagine if Kane won lol.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

So about the match going on...


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Cosmo Kramer said:


> You're 30?!?!


Joking right? 23. My god.


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

"We Want Lesnar"


----------



## looter (Jan 27, 2015)

Shows this bad makes me believe wwe is purposely trying to make fans stop watching. No other explanation


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

We want Lesnar chant when Bryan match taking place.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Casket matches are always terrible


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Kane on offense, ugh


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

islesfan13 said:


> LMAO at people thinking I though Paige was in her mid 30s when I have posted multiple times about how its awesome shes early 20s like me and a 2 time champ. Even made threads about it. smh


You thought Paige was in her mid 30s?!?

Botch.

(I'm just piling on)


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Man this crowd is terrible, wow.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Daniel Bryan is better than this Benoit fellow


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> LMAO at people thinking I though Paige was in her mid 30s when I have posted multiple times about how its awesome shes early 20s like me and a 2 time champ. Even made threads about it. smh


Lol well excuse me!


----------



## Ghost of Wrestling (Jul 28, 2012)

They chant "WE WANT LESNAR~"


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

This thread is why we can't have nice things (live Smackdown).


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Maybe no swerve, commercials will take up all the time


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

MEMS said:


> Oh boy. We have a winner for the night folks. Lock it up, nothing more to see.


DB is better than Benoit, DB has been the best wrestler in the world for the past 10 years.

Benoit is close but DB is a little better.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

islesfan13 said:


> Joking right? 23. My god.


:lol

Chill out, I was just pulling your leg :vince2


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Why are Bryan marks aren't upset at Daniel Bryan for getting himself eliminated. 

The ball was in his hands and he dropped. 


What ever happened to that responsibility?


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

cavs25 said:


> Casket matches are always terrible


I liked Undertaker vs Kamala!


----------



## Ghost of Wrestling (Jul 28, 2012)

islesfan13 said:


> Joking right? 23. My god.


Show us a photo of yourself


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Gotta love DB with the Brody boots.

Bruiser Bryan

Daniel Brody


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

Bring back 2003 Kane


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Heath V said:


> Lol well excuse me!


Not you bro, the people mocking me and claiming I thought Paige was the Bellas age. I think everybody on this forum knows Paige is youngest in the company.


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

5 minutes to go so nothing big going to happen it seems.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

finalnight said:


> This thread is why we can't have nice things (live Smackdown).


Thread is the least of the worries here.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Bryan legit scaring the shit out of me with dat neck selling


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

gamegenie said:


> Why are Bryan marks aren't upset at Daniel Bryan for getting himself eliminated.
> 
> The ball was in his hands and he dropped.
> 
> ...


He defeated Evolution in one night. The Rumble victory should have automatically been awarded to him.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

Heath V said:


> I liked Undertaker vs Kamala!


What about Taker vs HBK at RR98?


----------



## Ghost of Wrestling (Jul 28, 2012)

Does this thread prove people dont care that much of Daniel Bryan but the Yes chant?


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Not you bro, the people mocking me and claiming I thought Paige was the Bellas age. I think everybody on this forum knows Paige is youngest in the company.


I know bro, just messing with you.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

gamegenie said:


> Why are Bryan marks aren't upset at Daniel Bryan for getting himself eliminated.
> 
> The ball was in his hands and he dropped.
> 
> ...


Scripted. We are booing real life booking.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Kane is DOMINANT

LOL


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Omega_VIK said:


> :What? You do know that Nikki's tits are faker than Vince's brass rings, right? Genetics ain't got shit to do with it.


I am aware of that. The implants were the icing on that cake (cake�������� *blasts Rihanna's "Birthday cake"). She still has a gorgeous face and tone (as does Brianna, but I play favorites).

Also, this discussion pertaining to the divas is more riveting than most of Smacksown.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

gamegenie said:


> Why are Bryan marks aren't upset at Daniel Bryan for getting himself eliminated.
> 
> The ball was in his hands and he dropped.
> 
> ...


Wrestling Secrets Exposed on VHS.


----------



## pwlax8 (Jun 28, 2011)

Ghost of Wrestling said:


> Does this thread prove people dont care that much of Daniel Bryan but the Yes chant?



I think it's more that people don't care about this feud


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Cosmo Kramer said:


> :lol
> 
> Chill out, I was just pulling your leg :vince2


My bad.:grin2:


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Kane is really no selling it tonight


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

JAROTO said:


> What about Taker vs HBK at RR98?


Its underrated match along with their first in your house match too. The hell in the cell deservedly overshadows them but they are very good matches also. Taker/Micheals never had a bad match.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

spil said:


> Aside from being from a wrestling family, what does Paige do that's so spectacular in the ring? Her headbutts are embarrassing and she really just slams her knees into people and that's all. She has an awesome look and a great personality but I don't understand why people say she's such a great wrestler?


Her headbutts are hit and miss but they were a lot stiffer on da indies. 

She's not a "spotty" wrestler. British wrestling which she was trained in for like 7 years is more holds and submission based, and she did a variety of submissions before. Not a lot of the women on the wwe roster know how to chain wrestle which is why her lengthy matches with Emma and Natalya are better than her other matches. 

Even in a match with Nikki where she got her ass kicked for 90% of the time you can see her calling a lot of the spots.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

This match sucks


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Why is he resisting to tap-out? Just tap out.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Wow this match has a lot of false finishes


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

JAROTO said:


> What about Taker vs HBK at RR98?


I think there has been quite a few good casket matches.


----------



## Ghost of Wrestling (Jul 28, 2012)

pwlax8 said:


> I think it's more that people don't care about this feud
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yeah~I can agree on this


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

This is very anti climatic

Pointless casket match


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Match is dragging


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Cosmo Kramer said:


> He defeated Evolution in one night. The Rumble victory should have automatically been awarded to him.


You mean that jobber tap out that Batista did at WM30? Nah.













Look at Randy Orton's expression.

Terrible way to lose the WHC.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Just something about having a 30 minute match at the end of a LIVE Smackdown seems even more hoakey and fake than usual...


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

Nothing big happened then. 
Least Bryan won.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Finally!!!! Bryan wins the greatest feud of al time!!!!!!!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*BRYAN'S HAIR DURING THE YES CHANT :lmao*


----------



## Gutwrench (Jan 8, 2014)

This Kane / Bryan match is terrible. There's no urgency and the spots are so soft and contrived.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

KANE GETS TO DIE FOR ONE WEEK. YAY.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well at least he won. And the feud is fucking over.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Heath V said:


> I think there has been quite a few good casket matches.


Yeah really. I know it's gimmicky but I'm honestly having a harder time thinking of a casket match I didn't enjoy. I guess Taker/Yokozuna but even that was what it was.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Prayer Police said:


> Why is he resisting to tap-out? Just tap out.


I don't think it matters even if he taps. The casket has to be closed


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

That was an enjoyable match. MUCH better than what I expected. :yes


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

This is the best Kane match I've ever seen.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Kaze Ni Nare said:


> Match is dragging


Plus Kane is leading the match it seems. They need to end this feud by now.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

that was a good match, that's why the crowd loves him


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Anyone else sick of seeing chokeslams? God they bore me now. Back in the 90's they were sort of thrilling, but now? zzzzz


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

Heath V said:


> I think there has been quite a few good casket matches.


Yeah, actually I have enjoyed most of Taker's casket matches.


----------



## Queendom9617 (Feb 8, 2014)

Byron Saxton is a much better commentator than Lawler and Cole.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Yay, Bryan won. Hope this is the last we see of Kane but he'll be back on Raw Monday.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

gamegenie said:


> You mean that jobber tap out that Batista did at WM30? Nah.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Randy's look was always such an underrated part of Mania30


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

So this feud is finally fucking over right???? Awesome


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Good. No more Kane vs. Bryan.


----------



## Ghost of Wrestling (Jul 28, 2012)

Tell me there is something more than this boring ending...


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I actually really liked that match. Lots of dramatic moments and the finishing stretch went by really smoothly. I didn't know who would win this match, and Bryan's victory actually felt like it mattered. Excellent storytelling on an otherwise poor feud.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> That was an enjoyable match. MUCH better than what I expected. :yes


Agreed.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

They should keep the casket ringside from now on so reigns can nap in there like he napped in the corner most of the rumble


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

They don't even sell DB's finisher, does it even have an official name in the WWE? lol


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> That was an enjoyable match. MUCH better than what I expected. :yes


Extreme Rules match was the high point of this feud. Please next Bryan feud whoever its with let the other worker be someone special.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

oooo...now I want to see Raw.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

they are finding a way to get bryan into the ME


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I'm guessing this set a ratings record for Syfy


----------



## looter (Jan 27, 2015)

Hahaha horrible show. What a waste of my time


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Triple H addresses Royal Rumble Controversy at raw


----------



## TheBusiness (Jun 26, 2010)

Solid, enjoyable match, no complaints from me.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Kaze Ni Nare said:


> They don't even sell DB's finisher, does it even have an official name in the WWE? lol


Isn't it like Knee Plus or something?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Welp, hopefully that's the last time we ever see those two in a match again. It has run it's course, and then some.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Queendom9617 said:


> Byron Saxton is a much better commentator than Lawler and Cole.


Got to agree there. Replace Lawler with him.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

gamegenie said:


> You mean that jobber tap out that Batista did at WM30? Nah.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What're you talking about. Batista was struggling there. Bryan may have killed him if he didn't tap out.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

KuritaDavion said:


> Isn't it like Knee Plus or something?


Briefly it was called shotgun knee


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Yeah, match was okay and the right guy went over. Hopefully they fix this Wrestlemania mess on Raw. At least turn Roman heel or something.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

checkcola said:


> Randy's look was always such an underrated part of Mania30


I think its Orton best match at WM. Both him and Batista deserve as much credit as anybody. They played the heel role wonderfully.


----------



## Tony220jdm (Mar 14, 2013)

Solid match and never mind seeing kane vs bryan as they always put on a solid match for me


----------



## bchampy (Jun 1, 2013)

heel_turn said:


> I am aware of that. The implants were the icing on that cake (cake�������� *blasts Rihanna's "Birthday cake"). *She still has a gorgeous face* and tone (as does Brianna, but I play favorites).
> 
> Also, this discussion pertaining to the divas is more riveting than most of Smacksown.



Debatable.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Cosmo Kramer said:


> What're you talking about. Batista was struggling there. Bryan may have killed him if he didn't tap out.


He wouldn't have taken too long to tap out. His reflexes are too fast.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Vince: See I gave you Bryan over Kane in a casket match, so we are good? #OnemillionsubscribersPeace


----------



## Ghost of Wrestling (Jul 28, 2012)

I really need UFC 183: Silva vs. Diaz now


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

What a nonsense this kayfabe storyline about controversey is though. Has there ever in all the decades of rumbles been one where Vince came out and said 'well the fans booed you so i might need to take you out the mania match'

Nonsense really. But, just like last ear, the clowns booked themselves into a corner


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

checkcola said:


> Randy's look was always such an underrated part of Mania30


He's got a good look but could you imagine if his look gets inserted into the match between Bork & the Look? The network will double it's subscribers.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Heath V said:


> Out of all of the forums I frequent I have never met a more whiny bunch in my life.
> 
> It's both laughable and embarrassing.


I know riiight .... 

Oh wait ... Are you talking about Bryan fans or haters? 'Cuz I've been keeping score and it looks to me that the whiners about Bryan marks faaaar out number Bryan marks whining on this forum.

In other words, you're part of the problem son.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Match was fine. Hartford was not a good crowd overall.


----------



## looter (Jan 27, 2015)

Us fans continue to get jobbed in our *sses watching wwe


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Was an alright match but Kane just isn't interesting in his control segments and his selling was off. Other than that, Bryan's babyface comeback was well-placed and the crowd reaction at the end was great.

Awful show overall.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Just glad Bryan won. No more Bryan/Kane. Ever. Please. Thank you.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

The_Great_One21 said:


> What a nonsense this kayfabe storyline about controversey is though. Has there ever in all the decades of rumbles been one where Vince came out and said 'well the fans booed you so i might need to take you out the mania match'
> 
> Nonsense really. But, just like last ear, the clowns booked themselves into a corner


I got to be honest I thought they were going to go for some tomfoolery at the end and have Bryan lose. But I think they thought twice on that after Sunday. Well it least it ends this feud so Bryan can move on to something bigger (I don't mean the Big show).


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Match was fine. Hartford was not a good crowd overall.


i thought they were fine, they cheered bryan heavily during his entrance and were hot for the ending. only seen that one match tho, so i have no clue how the other segments came across.


----------



## KickURheadIN (Nov 18, 2013)

How's the crowd? Are they doing the job?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Reigns gets booed "GREAT CROWD"
Bryan's match gets hijacked with "WE WANT LESNAR" chants "TERRIBLE CROWD"

Funny how that works :HHH2


Anyway, I'm embracing the "LETS GO ROMAN, ROMAN SUCKS!" chants with open arms :drose
*
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...-cenation-rise-roman-empire.html#post38923890


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

The_Great_One21 said:


> What a nonsense this kayfabe storyline about controversey is though. Has there ever in all the decades of rumbles been one where Vince came out and said 'well the fans booed you so i might need to take you out the mania match'
> 
> Nonsense really. But, just like last ear, the clowns booked themselves into a corner


And they never had to do any of this. They had a Road to WM story even better than last years and they just threw it away. Quite sad actually. Bryan winning the Rumble would have been an all time classic moment.


----------



## NonCentz (Nov 7, 2007)

I was at the event, they must've lowered the boos because when reigns came out the boos were deafening. They were for the entire promo he did with HHH. When his match was going there were a few lets go roman chants started by women (or prepubescent boys) but it was mixed during the match. Beforehand was pure boos.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Serviceable Smackdown, looking forward to the announcement on Raw.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Cosmo Kramer said:


> What're you talking about. Batista was struggling there. Bryan may have killed him if he didn't tap out.


Its still real to you


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Match was fine. Hartford was not a good crowd overall.


Well the only thing I take from it is Bryan is still over as hell.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Keepin It Stylish said:


> *Reigns gets booed "GREAT CROWD"
> Bryan's match gets hijacked with "WE WANT LESNAR" chants "TERRIBLE CROWD"
> 
> Funny how that works :HHH2
> ...


*


At no point did Bryan's match get "hijacked." It was like three guys. :lmao*


----------



## pwlax8 (Jun 28, 2011)

So, what's the kayfabe controversy? Is it that everyone hates reigns or are they actually giving weight to axel never actually being eliminated?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Riptear said:


> I know riiight ....
> 
> Oh wait ... Are you talking about Bryan fans or haters? 'Cuz I've been keeping score and it looks to me that the whiners about Bryan marks faaaar out number Bryan marks whining on this forum.
> 
> In other words, you're part of the problem son.


Yeah, the Bryan haters this week have been AWFUL, even worse than usual. Hopefully Bryan gets inserted into the Wrestlemania main-event somehow this Monday and they all rage-quit the forum. That'd be great.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> Isn't it like Knee Plus or something?


Yeah I'm not sure, I know it was Kenta's Busaiku Knee Kick, and on Wikipedia it's just listed as "Running Single Leg High Knee" or some BS like that, I figured they might give it a name in the latest WWE game but wasn't sure.

I just don't recall the announcers ever calling it anything besides a "knee" - and even when he does it half the time they don't really sell the fact that it's his finisher. Freaking announcers I swear.


----------



## manic37 (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm sure the Bryan marks will say he carried that match, give Kane credit, he was very good in that match and protected Bryan, Bryan has lost a step if you ask me since his injury.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Keepin It Stylish said:


> *Reigns gets booed "GREAT CROWD"
> Bryan's match gets hijacked with "WE WANT LESNAR" chants "TERRIBLE CROWD"
> 
> Funny how that works :HHH2
> ...



You need more people to constitute a hijacking. How many seconds did it last? meh


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Crowd was shit.

But of course The GOAT woke them up when it was time for his match.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

NonCentz said:


> I was at the event, they must've lowered the good because when reigns came out the boos were deafening. They were for the entire promo he did with HHH. When his match was going there were a few lets go roman chants started by women (or prepubescent boys) but it was mixed during the match. Beforehand was pure boos.


Always interesting to hear a live perspective, thanks

I don't have much to add, but Reigns is in a bad spot currently


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Chrome said:


> Yeah, the Bryan haters this week have been AWFUL, even worse than usual. Hopefully Bryan gets inserted into the Wrestlemania main-event somehow this Monday and they all rage-quit the forum. That'd be great.


*And the Reigns haters haven't :drake1? Quit being entitled hypocrites. *


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Well, I have to admit, I really enjoyed that Kane/Bryan match. Everything else this week was pretty forgettable. Not bad per say, but I can't exactly remember much else I just watched and I can't decide if that's the beer or the show.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

Kane looked like he was on a time delay. It threw off the whole match. Bryan would try to do something and constantly had to wait for Kane to glacially set up. Makeing every spot woefully obvious. It was a shame because casket matches are my favorite of all.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

pwlax8 said:


> So, what's the kayfabe controversy? Is it that everyone hates reigns or are they actually giving weight to axel never actually being eliminated?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Knowing HHH the Troll, probably. Reigns beats him in about a min. and that's that.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Kaze Ni Nare said:


> Yeah I'm not sure, I know it was Kenta's Busaiku Knee Kick, and on Wikipedia it's just listed as "Running Single Leg High Knee" or some BS like that, I figured they might give it a name in the latest WWE game but wasn't sure.
> 
> I just don't recall the announcers ever calling it anything besides a "knee" - and even when he doesn't half the time they don't really sell the fact that it's his finisher. Freaking announcers I swear.


They call it Running Knee a bunch, actually. The official name should be Knee Plus, because it just fits and is awesome. But Tiger Knee would be even better.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

Smackdown was bad, but whats new.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Keepin It Stylish said:


> *Reigns gets booed "GREAT CROWD"
> Bryan's match gets hijacked with "WE WANT LESNAR" chants "TERRIBLE CROWD"
> 
> Funny how that works :HHH2
> ...


When Kane was getting the beat down on Bryan out came the "we Want Lesnar" chants. Then once Bryan got his comeback the crowd got back into it.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

There are no Reigns haters, just wrestling fans.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

manic37 said:


> I'm sure the Bryan marks will say he carried that match, give Kane credit, he was very good in that match and protected Bryan, Bryan has lost a step if you ask me since his injury.


Well no Bryan mark said that so....


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

Riptear said:


> I know riiight ....
> 
> Oh wait ... Are you talking about Bryan fans or haters? 'Cuz I've been keeping score and it looks to me that the whiners about Bryan marks faaaar out number Bryan marks whining on this forum.
> 
> In other words, you're part of the problem son.


True, smarks are in the minority and are irrelevant, even on the internet, smarks are the ones who hate Daniel Bryan all over the forums while the casuals/Mainstream love Daniel Bryan. smarks didn't make Daniel Bryan famous, casuals did, Casuals were the ones enjoying his matches and character every week on Raw.

the smarks are the Roman Reigns fans all over the forum..

There's more casuals on the internet than smarks, smarks don't affect the product and they won't stop Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Solf said:


> There are no Reigns haters, just wrestling fans.


Hater! :troll


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

Sign me WWE, I'll chop the shit out of the whole roster.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Kaze Ni Nare said:


> Hater! :troll


Nah, the only thing I hate is obviously my life.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Are D-Bryan haters really saying that his match got hijacked?

:maury

That is just weak. Keep on trying guys.


----------



## NonCentz (Nov 7, 2007)

checkcola said:


> Always interesting to hear a live perspective, thanks
> 
> I don't have much to add, but Reigns is in a bad spot currently


Yeah, honestly he really got boo'd hard, and sorry my original post says "they must've lowered the good" it should say "they must've lowered the boos" stupid auto correct.

Me and this dude were booing reigns, and his wife looked at him and said "hey don't boo him, they love him (and pointed to her kids)"

He said, "hey it wasn't me, it was this guy."

I said, "yeah, reigns sucks." Lol my gf just shook her head


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

looper007 said:


> When Kane was getting the beat down on Bryan out came the "we Want Lesnar" chants. Then once Bryan got his comeback the crowd got back into it.


Wait wait wait...let me get this straight. These Bryan marks you're speaking about are so dumb and immature, they can't even focus on what's going in unless he is completely and totally dominating at all times?


----------



## KickURheadIN (Nov 18, 2013)

Can we get an actual break down of what happened and crowd reactions? What's this kayfabe controversy posts are alluding to?


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

no, three drunks in the front row chanting "we want lesnar" for 8 seconds is NOT a hijacking.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Riptear said:


> I know riiight ....
> 
> Oh wait ... Are you talking about Bryan fans or haters? 'Cuz I've been keeping score and it looks to me that the whiners about Bryan marks faaaar out number Bryan marks whining on this forum.
> 
> In other words, you're part of the problem son.


No clue what you're talking about. I'm talking about the overall complaining in general. 


You get a free pass due to your sig and avatar.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Solf said:


> Nah, the only thing I hate is obviously my life.


That is the only explanation for disliking the fist cocking, pie eating, super punching son of a gun that is Roman Reigns.

Well that & taste.


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

That casket match was slow, sloppy and awkward looking.

Kane needs to retire already.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Bryan is the most over wrestler in the company. It not even debatable.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

MEMS said:


> Wait wait wait...let me get this straight. These Bryan marks you're speaking about are so dumb and immature, they can't even focus on what's going in unless he is completely and totally dominating at all times?


Whats with the Bryan marks thing? do you want a hug with all that hate you spewing out. Anytime a big heel is beating down on a good guy its not exactly going to whip a crowd into a frenzy these days.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

NonCentz said:


> Yeah, honestly he really got boo'd hard, and sorry my original post says "they must've lowered the good" it should say "they must've lowered the boos" stupid auto correct.
> 
> Me and this dude were booing reigns, and his wife looked at him and said "hey don't boo him, they love him (and pointed to her kids)"
> 
> ...


Did you also tell them wrestling is fake and there is no Santa.

Monster.


----------



## Ghost of Wrestling (Jul 28, 2012)

NastyYaffa said:


> Are D-Bryan haters really saying that his match got hijacked?
> 
> :maury
> 
> That is just weak. Keep on trying guys.


Nah~I think they meant it was supposed to be hijacked, the match will have more meaning if the Authority come out and together put Daniel Bryan in the Casket.
Just like people helping Yokozuna put the Undertaker in a casket match


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Show was a bit of a letdown. 

What i did notice with Reigns though isn't so much that the fans really hated him like Batista but they were almost completely indifferent which is worse i guess. :shrug

What the fuck are WWE thinking of doing too with this HHH announcement? on Raw? Why are they breaking kayfabe by saying the rumble was controversial just because the fans boo'ed the winner (Who is supposed to have legit won it in this universe) I don't get this at all. 

Glad DB went over Kane and put this feud to bed for now. No surprise his reactions are still blowing everybody else out of the water and when you witness scenes like that to close Smackdown and you witness the terrible Reigns/Big Show match we got earlier it really does beg the question.. What fucking planet are WWE on? 

Bryan/Lesnar doesn't even need to be one on one and Bryan doesn't even need to go over. He did fucking need to be in that main event however and he should have won the rumble. 

Adding him now and turning Reigns makes no sense. Bryan lost in the rumble. What kind of storytelling would that be. 

They could have easily just had the authority add a heel to to this match (Rollins or turned Reigns) after Bryan won the rumble to try and stack the odds even further against him and got a story out of that. :shrug

Anyways not even sure that's what the announcement will be but it's what they are implying. Everything they do just seems so ill thought out.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

SVETV988_fan said:


> no, three drunks in the front row chanting "we want lesnar" for 8 seconds is NOT a hijacking.


*I mean Roman Reigns getting "ROMAN SUCKS" chants from 5 guys on RAW a month ago constituted a 20 page thread of "LEL HE'S DOOMED", so lets be consistent here. *


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Kaze Ni Nare said:


> That is the only explanation for disliking the fist cocking, pie eating, super punching son of a gun that is Roman Reigns.
> 
> Well that & taste.


You love the indyzzzzzzzzzzzzzz your opinion doesn't matter hater...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

NastyYaffa said:


> Are D-Bryan haters really saying that his match got hijacked?
> 
> :maury
> 
> That is just weak. Keep on trying guys.





SVETV988_fan said:


> no, three drunks in the front row chanting "we want lesnar" for 8 seconds is NOT a hijacking.


Anyone is welcome to check the tape. It belies the notion there was a hijacking. Your observation is spot on Svet.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

islesfan13 said:


> Bryan is the most over wrestler in the company. It not even debatable.


Disagree. Dolph Zig says hi.


----------



## NonCentz (Nov 7, 2007)

Natecore said:


> Did you also tell them wrestling is fake and there is no Santa.
> 
> Monster.


Lol nah but when show was grabbing Romans leg in the match and was pulling him up towards his head I said "look they're about to 69" and the mom laughed. Then I didn't talk to them again


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Keepin It Stylish said:


> *I mean Roman Reigns getting "ROMAN SUCKS" chants from 5 guys on RAW a month ago constituted a 20 page thread of "LEL HE'S DOOMED", so lets be consistent here. *


Come on, BBR. Let's wait until he gets a mixed reaction. Two wrongs don't make a right.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

MEMS said:


> Disagree. Dolph Zig says hi.


Dolph is not more over than bryan.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Bryan/Reigns mark wars > Reigns/Lesnar @ WM


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

MEMS said:


> Disagree. Dolph Zig says hi.


:ti

Come on now bro don't be that guy


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Keepin It Stylish said:


> *I mean Roman Reigns getting "ROMAN SUCKS" chants from 5 guys on RAW a month ago constituted a 20 page thread of "LEL HE'S DOOMED", so lets be consistent here. *



Roman being able to land a complete sentence without stumbling on his words also usually constitutes a 30 pages thread that only you post in. Let's be consistent here.



Leonardo Spanky said:


> Bryan/Reigns mark wars > Reigns/Lesnar @ WM


I'm afraid that's what we're coming to. I'm actually no fan of Bryan either, I just know better to NOT want a guy who's universally FUCKING OVER to main event the company's biggest show.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

MEMS said:


> Disagree. Dolph Zig says hi.


Nah, Bryan's more over. Ziggler is #2 though.


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

Can't see it happening but I'll MTFO if they put Bryan in the title match. Reigns/Lesnar match is gonna stink.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Sol Katti said:


> Come on, BBR. Let's wait until he gets a mixed reaction. Two wrongs don't make a right.


*Then tell your fellow Bryan marks not to be hypocrites and they won't get called on their bullshit. 

Crowd is great when it boos Reigns, crowd sucks when Bryan doesn't get the desired reaction. 
Bryan haters need to go, but they spend all day flaming Reigns. 

Fuck outta here with that mess ut*


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Keepin It Stylish said:


> *I mean Roman Reigns getting "ROMAN SUCKS" chants from 5 guys on RAW a month ago constituted a 20 page thread of "LEL HE'S DOOMED", so lets be consistent here. *


yeah that's ridiculous. the first time i've ever heard reigns being noticably booed to merit it's own thread was the RR. i've seen many times when the crowd was lukewarm for his matches, but he's only really been getting hijacked since last sunday.


----------



## LSF45 (May 2, 2014)

MEMS said:


> Disagree. Dolph Zig says hi.


Not even close to being as over as Bryan.

It's literally Bryan, Lesnar, and Cena (because of those damn back and forth chants). Ziggler is a distant fourth or fifth.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

MEMS said:


> Disagree. Dolph Zig says hi.


:larry

I like Ziggler but he's nowhere near as over as Bryan.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Bryan/Reigns mark wars > Reigns/Lesnar @ WM


Just imagine if Punk was still around. In unrelated but related sd news. remember when you thought Paige wouldn't be in the title picture for a long time. I guess I was right for once


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Keepin It Stylish said:


> *Then tell your fellow Bryan marks not to be hypocrites and they won't get called on their bullshit.
> 
> Crowd is great when it boos Reigns, crowd sucks when Bryan doesn't get the desired reaction.
> Bryan haters need to go, but they spend all day flaming Reigns.
> ...


I'm not the leader of the Danielson Affiliation. I have no control over other Bryan fans.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Just imagine if Punk was still around. In unrelated but related sd news. remember when you thought Paige wouldn't be in the title picture for a long time. I guess I was right for once


*It's looking like a Fatal 4 Way between AJ, Paige, and The Bellas at Wrestlemania.*


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

The audience reaction to the Bryan/Kane match (especially when Bryan won) was interesting. It was like they were sure Bryan was gonna get screwed again and lose for most of the match so they were guarding themselves for the letdown and then when he won they gave off a more "relieved" type of pop IMO. Did anybody else get that feeling?


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

Casket match was great, very creative using kicks to escape the casket, then celebrating/standing over death by doing the Yes! Chant on top of the casket.

Daniel Bryan gave Kane a great and memorable match.

WWE needs to do more gimmick matches like this.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Keepin It Stylish said:


> *Then tell your fellow Bryan marks not to be hypocrites and they won't get called on their bullshit.
> 
> Crowd is great when it boos Reigns, crowd sucks when Bryan doesn't get the desired reaction.
> Bryan haters need to go, but they spend all day flaming Reigns.
> ...


:Hall:Cry

I'm only joking lets be friend


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Keepin It Stylish said:


> *It's looking like a Fatal 4 Way between AJ, Paige, and The Bellas at Wrestlemania.*


Havent I been saying that since basically October. There are 4 women who matter in the company right now. Those four will be featured. I don't think Brie will be in the feud though. I think the Bellas are staying for the long haul.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Keepin It Stylish said:


> It's looking like a Fatal 4 Way between *AJ, *Paige, and The Bellas at Wrestlemania.


:fuck


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

McCringleberry said:


> The audience reaction to the Bryan/Kane match (especially when Bryan won) was interesting. It was like they were sure Bryan was gonna get screwed again and lose for most of the match so they were guarding themselves for the letdown and then when he won they gave off a more "relieved" type of pop IMO. Did anybody else get that feeling?


I got that vibe too. I was feeling the same as them tbh. :lol

I'm happy there was no fuckery for once. Just a nice, clean Bryan win.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Havent I been saying that since basically October. *There are 4 women who matter in the company right now.* Those four will be featured. I don't think Brie will be in the feud though. I think the Bellas are staying for the long haul.


*Haven't I been saying this since we met :jericho2. Good luck to them in topping the NXT Fatal 4 Way. That's going to blow the roof off.*


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Keepin It Stylish said:


> *Haven't I been saying this since we met :jericho2. Good luck to them in topping the NXT Fatal 4 Way. That's going to blow the roof off.*


Yeah but you were one of those on the Paige is buried train as well.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

McCringleberry said:


> The audience reaction to the Bryan/Kane match (especially when Bryan won) was interesting. It was like they were sure Bryan was gonna get screwed again and lose for most of the match so they were guarding themselves for the letdown and then when he won they gave off a more "relieved" type of pop IMO. Did anybody else get that feeling?


I think it was the same on here too, we were expecting some screw job or something to shit on us again. I'm surprised he went over clean to be honest. But he's the best guy in the WWE to get the fans going in a match.


----------



## Sweettre15 (Feb 27, 2014)

McCringleberry said:


> The audience reaction to the Bryan/Kane match (especially when Bryan won) was interesting. It was like they were sure Bryan was gonna get screwed again and lose for most of the match so they were guarding themselves for the letdown and then when he won they gave off a more "relieved" type of pop IMO. Did anybody else get that feeling?


Yeah I noticed that. It's most likely becuase of two things:

1. They were still in doom and gloom mode after seeing Bryan get eliminated like he's Titus O Neil

2. Because of the way that match was structured to have Kane constantly get the upper hand on Bryan with his off-timed offense 

So they'd get happy when Bryan would fight back but cold again when Kane would be back on offense and then they breathed a sigh of relief when he won.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Yeah but you were one of those on the Paige is buried train as well.


*
Uhh, no. I said she needed the time off the show because she was overexposed and Total Divas is her best option. I did say she would fade into obscurity after losing the belt, and she did, but I didn't say she was buried.*


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Keepin It Stylish said:


> *Haven't I been saying this since we met :jericho2. Good luck to them in topping the NXT Fatal 4 Way. That's going to blow the roof off.*


Of course, because Becky Lynch is involved. 




islesfan13 said:


> Yeah but you were one of those on the Paige is buried train as well.


:Jordan

Don't get too carried away. 

IF she's in a match at mania it's so she can eat the pin.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Putting Brie in the title match would be pointless, IMO. I could see why Paige and Aj would be involved but Brie's been on her side and being her sidekick. Unless she turns on her, and fast, it wouldn't make sense.

And I'm aware WWE hardly makes sense but they will this time dammit!


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

I have a feeling danial bryan is being inserted into the reigns/lesnar match.
And please please let paige win at fast lane and then go-on and still retain at mania.

Aj doesnt really need a 4th title reign and the nikki bellas run as divas champion is slowly
losing steam. And a brie run would be boring as shit.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

The Regent Alien. said:


> I have a feeling danial bryan is being inserted into the reigns/lesnar match.
> And please please let paige win at fast lane and then go-on and still retain at mania.
> 
> Aj doesnt really need a 4th title reign and the nikki bellas run as divas champion is slowly
> losing steam. And a brie run would be boring as shit.


*Bryan's not getting in the main event. Vince is putting his foot down this year.

The sooner AJ gets her 4th title reign is the sooner she'll retire. It's best for business and in your best interests :hunter*


----------



## Ghost of Wrestling (Jul 28, 2012)

I think the only way to make Diva division interesting is to bring someone like Kharma back.
For now, Paige, AJ, Nikki & Naomi in a Fatal 4/Elimination match?


----------



## dbrydragon (Nov 18, 2013)

Keepin It Stylish said:


> *I mean Roman Reigns getting "ROMAN SUCKS" chants from 5 guys on RAW a month ago constituted a 20 page thread of "LEL HE'S DOOMED", so lets be consistent here. *


Except it did. So maybe you are down playing how many did it then?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Ghost of Wrestling said:


> I think the only way to make Diva division interesting is to bring someone like Kharma back.
> For now, Paige, AJ, Nikki & Naomi in a Fatal 4/Elimination match?


Kharma is now in TNA and Naomi is getting nowhere near the title any time soon. Probably a triple threat, or it may not even be a title match. It may be the Bellas vs Paige/AJ


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

MEMS said:


> Disagree. Dolph Zig says hi.


I love ziggler but bryan is more over.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

The Regent Alien. said:


> I have a feeling danial bryan is being inserted into the reigns/lesnar match.
> And please please let paige win at fast lane and then go-on and still retain at mania.
> 
> Aj doesnt really need a 4th title reign and the nikki bellas run as divas champion is slowly
> losing steam. And a brie run would be boring as shit.


Brie is obviously winning the divas title at WrestleMania. 

And youre saying that AJ shouldn't have a 4th title reign but Paige deserves her 3rd reign within a year? Neither should win the title again for a long time. 

IMO the match at Fast Lane should be a triple threat and Natalya should be the champ going into Mania.


----------



## Ghost of Wrestling (Jul 28, 2012)

islesfan13 said:


> Kharma is now in TNA and Naomi is getting nowhere near the title any time soon. Probably a triple threat, or it may not even be a title match. It may be the Bellas vs Paige/AJ


Oh~that's where she went, have no idea, not watching TNA, but 
TNA Women division > WWE Diva division 
I guess

Then I prefer a new face from NXT, best be NXT diva champion, to put into the Fatal 4/Elimination Match.


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

Call me a fool, but for some reason I really did not think Reigns would get boo'ed that bad, as he did at the start. I really thought it was gonna be a more "Kiddy" kind of crowd, the types that like Cena and such. 

Although it was a very smart move of WWE to put him against Big Show imo. Despite knowing the match will be boring, crowds HATE Big Show/Kane and it did manage to help a tiny bit, but not much. I'd continue to only let Roman fight HATED heels.

And for god's sake keep him away from Daniel, dont do any "Cena-esque" leech segments. I really see that backfiring, and doing more harm then good.

Although the other side of me REALLY wants Reigns to turn full on heel. I always see Reigns marks saying he's much better as a heel, and he has all the heat and perfect situation/material to pull it off.

Either way, I'm just glad to see Kidd pick up a win. Probably mean Cesaro will lose to the other Uso on RAW, but if it starts a feud I'm all for it.


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

Cesaro Section said:


> Call me a fool, but for some reason I really did not think Reigns would get boo'ed that bad, as he did at the start.


And this was a bad, non-smarky crowd. Imagine what will happen to Reigns going forward. I don't know what WWE plans but they clearly are gonna do something based off HHH's "announcement" Monday. They know a Reigns/Lesnar match as is is currently unsustainable and would go up in flames.


----------



## Random Reigns (Apr 8, 2014)

Next week on Smackdown, Bryan vs Kane in a stretcher match. 
The Thursday after, Bryan vs Kane in cage match


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

They're going to announce Curtis Axel in the main event since he was never eliminated :wink2 :troll

lol


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I wouldn't be surprised at all if we get Reigns vs. Big Show at Fast Lane with some stipulation.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Zayniac said:


> I wouldn't be surprised at all if we get Reigns vs. Big Show at Fast Lane with some stipulation.


Winner and loser have to retire.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Marrakesh said:


> Winner and loser have to retire.


I'd find myself liking Reigns way more if he retired Big Show. If WWE wants us to cheer him, ridding us of Show's fat ass would be a good start.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Marrakesh said:


> Winner and loser have to retire.


Double countout. :troll


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I know it would be a letdown to a lot of people but if the announcement were Rollins vs. Ziggler at Fast Lane I'd take it.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL I said on Facebook that I thought SD was a bit boring, and that Roman vs Big Show was played out now and this guy responded going 'oh it wasn't bad, people are never happy' :lol He complains every single time somebody says a negative thing about WWE, like people aren't allowed to have a negative opinion. I said that to him and in response he unfriended me!!! :lol Good riddance tbh.

But I really am sick of Roman vs Show now. Plus Dean wasn't on SD, which automatically makes it a bit more boring to me...


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

Cena to Rusev: me and the crowd don't always see eye to eye but we all agree that you either shut up or I will shut you up.

Crowd: booooooooooooooooo

And Reigns looked like he was going to pass out just after a 10 minute match. Bryan wrestled almost a 25-30 minute match without breaking a sweat.


----------



## dbrydragon (Nov 18, 2013)

Shit crowd, what all the marks would label a "casual" crowd and Reigns still gets booed. Good. It's only getting worse.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

The_Great_One21 said:


> Turn him heel now. Don't let it run because it could destroy the guy. Turn him heel. An arrogant, badass heel who doesnt give a fuck.
> 
> By the way where can I watch this tonight. I dont think its live in the UK


You cannot have a heel as the top guy, that's why they would never turn Cena. If they want him as their top guy, then they have to keep him babyface.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

Jesus, half this thread is discussion of females.



superscfcWWE said:


> is it just me or was Cena tolerable then? Didn't piss me off for once


Nah, it's just that your standards were lowered from watching Reigns.



Keepin It Stylish said:


> *I mean Roman Reigns getting "ROMAN SUCKS" chants from 5 guys on RAW a month ago constituted a 20 page thread of "LEL HE'S DOOMED", so lets be consistent here. *


The difference is that the Reigns thread was eventually vindicated. If the fans ever turn on Bryan you can say you told me so but I wouldn't be holding my breath on it.


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

I don't think that Reigns Big Show match helped the situation. That was one of the worst most boring matches I've ever seen. That was amateur and ugly.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

TheMenace said:


> The difference is that the Reigns thread was eventually vindicated. If the fans ever turn on Bryan you can say you told me so but I wouldn't be holding my breath on it.


*
No, it wasn't vindicated. Reigns got his name chanted several weeks after. The difference is I have no vendetta against Bryan and I don't expect fans to turn him. I do however, expect consistency. Don't praise the crowd in one segment and shit on them for not reacting how YOU want them to in another. That's so childish. *


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Kaze Ni Nare said:


> They don't even sell DB's finisher, does it even have an official name in the WWE? lol


"That's the knee that beat John Cena!"


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

I thought it was a decent smackdown. Fun matches etc...


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Roman Reigns vs. Fat Slow best of seven series :Jordan
> 
> The fans should chant "we want divas" during that match. Make it clear that nobody wants to see this match ever again.


I think the fans should chant "We want Cena!" every time Reigns shows his face, until the second he's gone. Then cheer once he's out of sight lol.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I love how Big Show was falling before the spear was even hit... this is high quality wrestling


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

gamegenie said:


> Who cares about the crowd reaction .
> 
> This is the same dumb audience that chants "This is awesome!"
> 
> ...


AE audience was great because the show was great. This show is shit, so the audience is shit. You get what you pay for, WWE.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

kariverson said:


> I'm really curious now to what all this controversy means and what he will announce that will shake WWEs foundations. Fuck I can't wait.


It's probably like one of Uncle Dana's major UFC announcements that always underwhelms.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

*MY THOUGHTS ON RAW...ER...SMACKDOWN LIVE?*
- Smackdown should always be live. I might actually start watching it if it were.
- Interesting promo by Triple H...I wonder what his Monday announcement will be.
- Roman Reigns vs Big Show: Sad to see Reigns is already in "polarizing" territory with "Let's go Roman" chants from the high pitched section of the audience and "Reigns sucks" chants from the deeper pitched section. Also commentators doing the usual "love him or hate him" spiel they do for Cena. This is being handled terribly.
Anyways, onto the match. Not much to say about it, it was pretty mediocre. Reigns delivered probably the shittiest hurricanrana I've ever seen...can someone get me a gif of that? It looked terrible. Roman basically hopped off Show, leaving Show to walk forward and clumsily roll himself over the top rope.
- Ryback vs Rollins? Alright, I'm down with that. Or not...SETHLOOKSWEAKLOL...
- I can't tell if that's a huge walking Ambien pill or if that's BIG RED..B-BIG RED...BIG RED!!! :cole
- This Kane casket promo might be interesting if I still was able to take him seriously, but sadly, I can't take a guy who got mustard squirted in his face as a threat. Cool set though.
- Oh nice, the Usos. Skipped.
- At least Cena's wearing matching jorts today.
- Cena's showing shades of the thuganomics gimmick. Hopefully that continues and we get less of the whole "I uh...I've got the toughest match of my life coming up and uh...*scratches head*...the authority don't want me to win and uh...*puts baseball cap back on*...it's time to step up and try to overcome the odds..." thing.
- Pretty mediocre match between Ascension vs Goldstar...looked like the Fall of Man finisher was botched at the end.
- Wyatt vs Undertaker is basically confirmed with that "I fear nothing...living...or dead..." line.
- Why has Bryan's moveset been limited exclusively to those weak looking kicks? The guy throws mean forearm / elbow strikes and suplexes. Why not let him use them? And what happened to him being the "submission specialist?"
- What can I say? The casket match was boring.
- This show ultimately reminds me to count my blessings tonight, one being that I no longer have to listen to Jerry Lawler on Raw. fpalm

EDIT: Got it


checkcola said:


> So, why did Big Show jump out of the ring? LOL


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

ElTerrible said:


> The worst part is that the dude flat out sucks in the ring, not whether he gets booed or cheered. I don´t even have a comparable guy. He makes guys like Hulk and Warrior look like Bret and Shawn. If he did Warrior´s entrance he´d pass out before entering the ring.


That's what I've been saying, he's simply not ready to be in this position. This is only his 3rd or 4th singles match ever on the main roster, Reigns needs at least another 1-2 years at least (would realistically be better if it was 3-4 but whatever) of nothing but singles work, and practicing promos. With where he's at now in his development, pulling this off is going to be next to impossible. Vince is setting him up for failure, and he doesn't care, as long as he gets his way.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Cleavage said:


> yeah back in 1999


Ah, Big Boss Man vs. Big Show. :grin2:

Was I the only one who loved that feud?


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

JoMoxRKO said:


> That group of females in the crowd that keeps chanting lets go roman is pissing me off.


Was it piped in? I didn't watch, the Blues were on?


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

SovereignVA said:


> "That's the knee that beat John Cena!"


Allow me to rephrase.

I have heard the announcers treat it like a regular move quite a lot, especially when Bryan is involved in throwaway matches.

Better? Or would something more specific suffice?


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Zarra said:


> I wish you guys knew what Rusev is saying in bulgarian :lol


What's he saying, tell us?


----------



## Tito Saatana (Mar 18, 2013)

Marrakesh said:


> What the fuck are WWE thinking of doing too with this HHH announcement? on Raw? Why are they breaking kayfabe by saying the rumble was controversial just because the fans boo'ed the winner (Who is supposed to have legit won it in this universe) I don't get this at all.


It was controversial because The Rock interfered.
If he hadn't done so, then Rusev would've won.

THEREFORE - The authority will "punish" Reigns somehow (since he is related to The Rock) and make him put his WM spot on the line at Fastlane.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

91ReasonsYouLose said:


> Was it piped in? I didn't watch, the Blues were on?


show was live last night.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

bryan and kane was better match than expected, i'm not a fan of kane's in ring stuff but him and bryan seem to have decent chemistry together, i would say that's their 2nd or 3rd good match together, it's strange but you have people saying bryan against lesnar is too far fetched but yet kane is taller and heavier than brock and i don't hear people slamming bryan vs kane matches as too far fetched?

it's not all great with bryan though, will wwe for fuck sake just let this guy pull out more moves that he obviously has up his sleeve, i'm getting tired of him repeating nearly all the same moves in every match, bryan said in an interview before returning that we would see a few new things from him in the ring but haven't seen anything of the sort? sick of wwe limiting wrestler's move sets and i'm not just talking about bryan.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Nothing like a lengthy feud with Big Show to reassure the fans that you've picked the right guy to main even mania.


----------



## Armani (Aug 22, 2014)

:duck who ever thought Big Show will carry a wrestler in a match. God Roman is so bad.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*The Miz was awesome in his segment.*


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*D'Bry v Kane was awesome as well.*


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

I can't believe how horrible that Smackdown was.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

DUD for Roman/Show and * for Kane/Bryan. This was a bad SD


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

What was the dark main event? Who won?


----------



## KastellsPT (Nov 20, 2014)

Terrible SmackDown.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Wrastlemondu said:


> *The Miz was awesome in his segment.*


He was actually. I hate the Miz in general when they try to make him serious :lol but he is doing some good work in this role.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

The taped editions of Smackdown were a lot better than this.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I liked the Bryan match, which better be the last time ever for him vs Kane. The rest of the show save fo a couple of spots was entirely lackluster.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

That was an enjoyable Smackdown.

Bryan is pure magic out there. Was gonna break down when he clutched his neck, tho :mj2


----------



## CROOK-94 (Oct 7, 2010)

"I was holding that before you had pubes and before you had boobs" That was probably the best thing John Cena has said in a long time.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

Lets be fair to Roman, no one can get a good match out of FAILLLLLELLLLL ITS THE BIG SLOWWWWWWWWW these days


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Old School Icons said:


> Lets be fair to Roman, no one can get a good match out of FAILLLLLELLLLL ITS THE BIG SLOWWWWWWWWW these days


Big Show is better in the ring than Roman is and it's not even debatable. People are sick to death of him but he can work.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

Keepin It Stylish said:


> *
> No, it wasn't vindicated. Reigns got his name chanted several weeks after. The difference is I have no vendetta against Bryan and I don't expect fans to turn him. I do however, expect consistency. Don't praise the crowd in one segment and shit on them for not reacting how YOU want them to in another. That's so childish. *


Well, if you don't think the fans are shitting all over Reigns now I'm not sure what to say.


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

Good Kane VS Daniel Bryan. Both men worked hard and made it entertaining despite the limitations of the stipulation. Credit to Daniel Bryan, who is a A+ player, at least as a worker, and to Kane, who proved he can wrestle despite being an almost 48 years old big guy.


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

There was a lot more lets go Roman and cheers for Reigns than some in this thread would like you to believe also got reactions to his moves, spear, win, and cheers at the top of the ramp.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CROOK-94 said:


> "I was holding that before you had pubes and before you had boobs" That was probably the best thing John Cena has said in a long time.


I took this as confirmation that Lana was shaved. It made me enjoy the show that much more. :mark:


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

> - The dark match after Thursday night’s WWE SmackDown in Hartford, CT saw John Cena and Dean Ambrose defeat Seth Rollins and Bray Wyatt. *Ambrose reportedly got the biggest pop of the match.
> *


:heyman6


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES (Mar 8, 2013)

tbp82 said:


> There was a lot more lets go Roman and cheers for Reigns than some in this thread would like you to believe also got reactions to his moves, spear, win, and cheers at the top of the ramp.


Exactly. It's funny how everyone is reacting like Reigns was booed by everyone and had no cheers, when the "lets go Roman" chant was very audible. 

Anyway, people like to see and hear only things they desire, so more power to them. Continue to hate and make your lives better.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Boots2Asses said:


> Exactly. It's funny how everyone is reacting like Reigns was booed by everyone and had no cheers, when the "lets go Roman" chant was very audible.
> 
> Anyway, people like to see and hear only things they desire, so more power to them. Continue to hate and make your lives better.


women & kids man, women and kids.


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

Arcturus said:


> women & kids man, women and kids.


If you DVR or have access to watching Smackdown. Go back and look at the crowd it wasn't just women and children. With that being stated it's no big deal either way. Just pointing out that his reaction wasn't nearly as one-sided as this thread is trying to make it sense. Pop when he came, let's go Roman, Pops for his big moves, pops for his win, and crowd cheering with him on the ramp.


----------



## zonetrooper5 (Oct 27, 2013)

Rusev is actually pretty good on the mic, far better than Reigns.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> HBK>>>>>Bryan


HBK is the best all around wrestler of all time when you combine everything. Daniel Bryan is a better technical wrestler than HBK but HBK beats DB in everything else. 

No one is bette than HBK when it comes to the best overall wrestling performer of all time.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

> - The dark match after Thursday night’s WWE SmackDown in Hartford, CT saw John Cena and Dean Ambrose defeat Seth Rollins and Bray Wyatt. Ambrose reportedly got the biggest pop of the match.





Zarra said:


> :heyman6


LOL Roman


----------

